#ubuntu-no 2011-09-26
<silverarrow> back in a while
<silverarrow> reboot
<jo-erlend> xkcd! :)
<jo-erlend> det må være morsomt å kunne lage sånt.
<geirha> USB-tredrev?
<blaamann> l
<blaamann> Oops. ircvinduet tok fokus her.
<jo-erlend> geirha, jeg tenkte vel mer på tegneserien. :)
<jo-erlend> han har alltid så mange gullkorn.
<jo-erlend> Når LibreOffice foreslår ord mens jeg skriver. Hva gjør jeg for å automatisk fullføre?
<brik> enter?
<jo-erlend> ah, hehe :)
<geirha> Hva? er ikke det patentert? *springe til patentkontoret*
<blaamann> geirha:  Patent number: 6377965
<geirha> blaamann: Æsj, jeg var for sen :(
<blaamann> Hehe.
<blaamann> Nå skal ikke jeg påstå at det var riktig patent, men det meste er vel patentert ja, som du hinter om.
<blaamann> Men tittelen på patenten passer sånn cirka: "Automatic word completion system for partially entered data".
<blaamann> Miscosoft Corporation
<blaamann> seff
<blaamann> "Microsoft Corporation"
<geirha> Da er sikkert 6377963 om page down og 6377964 om page up.
<blaamann> Men disse patentene er ikke like latterlige som EU sine Community Designs. Der kan du 'tegne' en utforming og få et slags monopol på det.
<jo-erlend> wow... GTK 3.2 ser jo mildt sagt lovende ut.
<jo-erlend> det der at man kan koble til GTK-programmer via en standard nettleser, hadde jeg ikke hørt om engang.
<jo-erlend> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AO-qca9ddqg&html5=True
<jo-erlend> akkurat det der, er jo egentlig nokså revolusjonerende, synes jeg.
<Kagee> det er noen pekuliariteter med kubuntuinstalleren...
<jo-erlend> ok?
<Kagee> tastaturvalg kommer etter partisjoner, så om jeg gjør det manuelt, så kommer / på fril plass
<Kagee> *feil
<Kagee> og, det er radiobuttons for "krev passord for å logge inn", "logg inn automatisk" og "ktypter min hjemmemappe"
<Kagee> det burde da vært en egen checkbox for den siste?
<Kagee> og den kunne gjerne gitt meg en oppsummering før den startet installasjonen
<Kagee> Er jeg dårlig til å lete, eller har ikke kubuntu et verktøy for lukkede drivere?
<Kagee> derja. bare jeg som er dårlig.
<Kagee> men, kubuntu ser ut til å gi pokker i xrandr sin primary-instilling...
#ubuntu-no 2011-09-27
<jo-erlend> heh... Når du logger inn i appsjappa, så får du gratulasjoner: "Login was successful. Congratulations!" :)
<jo-erlend> hey! Da er http://developer.ubuntu.com endelig åpen for bizniz. :)
<Kagee> hva er riktig måte å downgrade en pakke jeg har oppgradert via et ppa?
<Malin> Kagee: jeg ville avinstallert pakken, så deaktivert/fjernet ppa-en, så installert pakken på nytt
<Kagee> godt og enkelt svar. hvorfor tenkte jeg ikke på det selv -___-
<Malin> da får man gjerne versjonen som er i den vanlige ppa-en :)
<Malin> ;)
<Malin> Kagee: si det :)
<Malin> mulig det finnes andre og bedre metoder, men sånn har jeg løst det selv i alle fall :)
#ubuntu-no 2011-09-28
<Kagee> Kan noen forklare hvorfor dette funker:
<Kagee> /dev/sdc on /media/xfs1 type xfs (rw)
<Kagee> /dev/sda1 on /media/xfs2 type xfs (rw)
<xt> Kagee: skjønar ikkje spørsmålet
<Kagee> jeg får delvis forklart det på en anne kanal (tror jeg), men sdc er montert på xfs1 (ikke sdc1)
<xt> ja, and?
<xt> partisjonstabeller er jo valfritt
<Kagee> aha. det viste jeg ikke.
<xt> Kagee, du kan lage ei fil som er 10GB feks, og formatere den ..
<xt> ein blokkdevice er bare ei fil, egentlig
<Kagee> aha
<Kagee> kommer jeg til å angre på det om jeg ikke fikser det?
<xt> fikse?
<xt> er noko ødelagt?
<Kagee> vel, nei, det funker.
<Kagee> er det noen fordeler/ulemper?
<xt> i praksis, nei
<Kagee> skal formatere en ny disk nå, var derfor jeg la merke til det
<Kagee> spørsmålet er om jeg skal gjøre det samme med den
<xt> om du ikkje har tenkt å boote på den så ser eg ikkje poenget med partisjonstabell
<Kagee> fra disse diskene? aldri.
<Kagee> hmm, hvordan får jeg det til da .. Dette var det opprinnelig installsjonen som gjorde.
<Kagee> partisjonsmanageren i kde vil ikke lage det for meg
<xt> kva skal du med partisjonsmanager?
<xt> mkfs.xfs /dev/sdd
<Kagee> ved nærmere ettertanke så ligger mbr der ...
<Kagee> men det får jeg fikse når jeg rebooter -_____-
<Kagee> Javel. Den dukker ikke opp om jeg kjører sudo blkid, men den dukker opp om jeg kjører blkid /dev/sda
<xt> det gjer vel ingenting
<xt> usikker på korleis blkid scanner
<Kagee> takk for hjelpa, der var den montert.
<Kagee> der var den ene ntfs-disken borte, da var det bare å starte på dos2
<Kjekken> sliter med å få starta ubuntu
<Kjekken> la det inn i går ifra usb
<Kjekken> må legge til "nomodeset" ellers blir bare skjermen svart
<Kjekken> og nå låser det seg i boot på "Running /scripts/init-button ... done."
<Kjekken> tips?
<jo-erlend> Hvis jeg bruker Youtube i en screencast, er det Youtube eller videoen jeg siterer da? Hvis det ligger en musikkvideo jeg vil ha i bakgrunnen, for eksempel. Kan jeg da bare demonstrere at Ubuntu støtter Youtube ved å spille av den videoen og legge den i bakgrunnen?
<Kagee> "og legge den i bakgrunnen" ?
<Kagee> Jeg ville kanskje brukt en video med en fri lisens
<jo-erlend> ja, for eksempel, hvis jeg vil spille av en låt i bakgrunnen, kan jeg da åpne Youtube i en nettleser, spille den videoen og minimere vinduet?
<jo-erlend> jeg mener... Er det Youtube eller videoen jeg siterer da?
<Kagee> ja, jeg mener det. videoen fortsetter med lyd om du minimerer den
<Kagee> jeg vil så absolutt si det er videoen du "siterer"
<Kagee> du siterer ikke microsoft om du spiller av en video i windows media player
<jo-erlend> jeg mener ikke om det er teknisk mulig, men hvem jeg juridisk sett siterer. Er det Youtube, eller er det artisten i videoen?
<Kagee> den som har rettighetene til videoen m. lyd.
<Kagee> om du spiller _hele_ videoen, så er du i gråsonen når det kommer til "sitering", derfor ville jeg anbefalt noe med en brukbar lisens-
<jo-erlend> sikker? Betyr det også at jeg ikke siterer NRK hvis jeg tar et klipp fra dem når de viser en fotballkamp, for eksempel?
<Kagee> uten at jeg husker hva teksten i "Standard Youtube-lisens" er
<Kagee> jo-erlend: hva?
<jo-erlend> hvis Youtube viser et videoklipp, så er vel det sammenliknbart med at NRK gjør det?
<Kagee> NRK vil å så tilfelle ha rettighetene til videoklippet.
<Kagee> nei, det mener jeg så aboslutt ikke.
<Kagee> NRK vil å så tilfelle ha rettighetene til videoklippet - eller bruke sitatretten selv i det tilfellet.
<Kagee> da er det NRK som viser klippet (f.eks i en webplayer), og NRK som har rettighetene.
<jo-erlend> ja, men er det den som siterer som har ansvaret for å sjekke rettighetene til den som blir sitert?
<Kagee> På youtube er det youtube som viser klippet, mens opplasteren (forhåpentlivis) har rettighetene
<Kagee> jo-erlend: jeg ville iallefall ha sjekket at det var sansynlig at opplaster har rettighetene.
<jo-erlend> hah! Men når jeg tenker over det, er jo den låta jeg har lyst til å bruke publisert av TED og er ment å deles, så da kan jeg vel slå to fluer i ett smekk likevel.
<Kagee> har du link til filmen du ønsker å bruke, så kan jeg uttale meg direkte?
<jo-erlend> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oIbpxHBmvYY&html5=True
<Kagee> You also hereby grant each user of the Service a non-exclusive license to access your Content through the Service, and to use, reproduce, distribute, display and perform such Content as permitted through the functionality of the Service and under these Terms of Service.
<hjd> er det ikke enklere å finne noe som er lagt ut med Creative Commons lisens eller noe?
<jo-erlend> jeg har tenkt til å gjøre det også.
<Kagee> jo-erlend: du får basicly ikke lov å tjene penger på å vise videoen
<Kagee> etter å ha skumlest den lisensen filmen du linket til er postet under
<brik> hibernate startet plutselig å virke! endelig! :)
<jo-erlend> hehe, nice! :)
<jo-erlend> jeg bruker stort sett bare det der når jeg glemmer å skru av laptopen :)
 * Kagee er lei seg
<Kagee> nå har jeg lest om Play! i hele kveld, og så kommer jeg så langt når jeg skal prøve det https://gist.github.com/1249231
<Kagee> og det funker helt utmerket på serveren. wtf.
<Kagee> ok. wtf. javel. hmmm.
<Kagee> Play! likte virkelig ikke å ligge i en skjult (~/.bin) mappe ....
<lnostdal_> snedig å lese når! det! er! uttropstegn sånn :)
<lnostdal_> scala sak?
<jo-erlend> hehe, ja.
<Kagee> java/scala, ja
<jo-erlend> scala?
<Kagee> en java .... variant?
<lnostdal_> scala er et språk på jvm'en .. blir vel riktig
<lnostdal_> på samme vis som java også er et språk på jvm'en
<Kagee> jo-erlend: eget språk som kan kjøre på samme motor som java.
<Kagee> finnet vist for .net også-
<jo-erlend> ah. Spennende. Jeg er ikke kjent med det.
<Kagee> jeg ser på en play-foredrag om play. de snakket om perverse utviklere som skrive javacode i vim
<Kagee> <<--
<lnostdal_> <<-- emacs
<lnostdal_> .)
<lnostdal_> :)
<jo-erlend> perverst drag foreplay? :)
<lnostdal_> ..og clojure her da..    emacs passer i grunn ganske bra til det pga. elisp
<lnostdal_> hehe
#ubuntu-no 2011-09-29
<jo-erlend> hmm. Nå var det nettopp noen som sa at man kan bruke AM2 prosessor og DDR2 RAM på AM3 hovedkort... Stemmer det, eller? Jeg trodde ikke at det var mulig.
<Malin> usikker
<Malin> syntes det hørtes kjent ut faktisk, men skal ikke si neo for sikkert
<Malin> i hvertfall det med prosessoren
<lnostdal> hørt andre veien; en kan bruke am3 cpu på am2 kort
<jo-erlend> du kan i hvertfall bruke am3 cpu på et am2+ kort.
<jo-erlend> vet ikke om det gjelder alle da.
<jo-erlend> disse hardwaregreiene har jeg falt helt ut av.
<nicklas> Hei!
<nicklas> Noen som kan hjelpe med litt med Ubuntu Studio installasjon?
<Malin> Berge: :D
<Malin> <3
<Berge> ?
<Malin> Berge: syntes du jeg burde søke meg til IT-komiteen på samfundet, neste gang de søker etter folk?
<Malin> Berge: ah, bare at det stod du hadde logga inn igjen :p :)
<Berge> Netsplit som var over.
<Berge> Malin: Det er bare å søke.
<Malin> ja
<Berge> Det er fort mange søkere, dog (-:
<xt> Men du har vel bra fortrinn sidan du kjenner Berge !
<Berge> xt: Jeg er jo gammel pang.
<Berge> Ingen hører på meg )-:
<Berge> (Ok, det er ikke sant, altfor mange hører på meg (-: )
<xt> hæ? sa du noko?
<Berge> Malin: Hva tenker du du vil bidra med?
 * Berge slår xt med stokken sin.
<xt> Phrasing.
<Malin> Berge: drifte blant annet ubuntu-speilet og lignende :)
<Malin> og ellers lære og få erfaring fra drifting :)
<Berge> Malin: ITK driver ikke noe Ubuntu-speil (-:
<Malin> gjør de ikke?
<Malin> Trodde det stod på samfundet jeg
<Malin> men er vel noen andre som har med det å gjøre :)
<Berge> Den står der, men det er min maskin og mitt prosjekt.
<Malin> Berge: ah....
<Malin> Er det lov å ta på den?
<Malin> Nei, men skjønner jo det da ja :)
<Malin> er det noe annet jeg kan bidra med?
<si-m1> Malin: må søke itea drift hvis den fortsatt har en studentdel
<Berge> Nei, det er ikke lov å ta på den d-:
<Berge> Malin: Det er det jo du som må finne ut (-:
<Malin> ah.. Berge kan jeg se på den da?
<Malin> Berge: jo, men jeg veit jo ikke hva dere trenger heller
<Malin> jeg har aldri vært med på drift før, og et sted må jeg jo starte?
<Berge> Malin: Vel, det er mulig å finne ut (-:
<Malin> :)
<si-m1> http://stud.ntnu.no/ he he, gamle og fine designet
<Malin> Berge: hvor kan jeg finne det ut? Ved å gå til sidene til komiteen der?
<Berge> Det er en øvelse for leseren (-:
<Malin> Berge: okey ;)
 * superos leser om jo-erlend og Jack sin "Unity, touch or not?" diskusjon. 
<superos> - om
<Kjekken> hey
<Kjekken> noen her?
<comradekingu> Kjekken: ja.
<Kjekken> hey :D
<Kjekken> sliter med å ha flere skjermer i ubuntu
<Kjekken> når jeg skrifter konfigurasjon i catalyst så må jeg restarte
<Kjekken> og om jeg bruker monitor presets får jeg på 2 skjermer men ikke full oppløsning på den andre
<Kjekken> Requested position /size for CRT  148 is outside the allowed limit: position=(1920,0) size(1680,1050), maximum(3280,1920)
<comradekingu> Kjekken: Bytt fra unity til gnome når du logger inn
<Kjekken> oki?
<Kjekken> har på classic mode
<comradekingu> Du bruker fglrx-control centre?
<comradekingu> prøv det eller xrandr
<Kjekken> usikker :P
<Kjekken> prefrences->monitor
<Kjekken> da får jeg den rare feilmeldingen
<Kjekken> som at maximum skjermoppløsning ikke kan være mer enn 3280,1920
<comradekingu> har grandr her, uten at jeg har prøvd det med 2 skjermer
<comradekingu> Aah, er ikke det begrensning i dualLink DVI
<Kjekken> virker som det
<Kjekken> hadde samme problemet når jeg hadde en laptop med extern skjerm i tilegg
<comradekingu> Men det var en noe snodig oppløsning
<Kjekken> har en skjerm med 1920.1200 og en med 1650,1050
<Kjekken> som er mitt vanlige desktop og i tilegg har jeg kobla til en tv som jeg kobler til når jeg skal se serier og sånn
<Kjekken> men vanskelig å smertefritt skifte mellom dem
<Kjekken> catalyst ber meg restarte for at det skal tre i kraft. noen sa at jeg bare måtte restarte xserver
<comradekingu> hvis du tilter 3x1920x1200 i horisontal span så får du over det
<Kjekken> men synes da at det var merkelig
<Kjekken> for funker fint i catalyst i windows
<comradekingu> Ville prøvd med frie drivere og annet config
<Kjekken> oki
<comradekingu> http://www.x.org/wiki/radeonhd
<Kjekken> :)
<comradekingu> "Tenk på miljøet før du skriver ut denne e-posten"
<comradekingu> Det var dagens
<Malin> så bare tenk på miljøet litt, også skriver du ut? :) går ve greit det
#ubuntu-no 2011-10-01
<PetterH> For dere som er interessert i strømforbruk Ubuntu 11.04 vs 11.10 eller 2.6.38.x vs 3.0.x kernel https://www.dropbox.com/gallery/19316392/1/stroem_ubuntu_1104_vs_ubuntu_1110?h=99b9a0
<jo-erlend> jeg liker uttrykket "casual users" på engelsk. Det sier noe om at folk kan være erfarne brukere av et system, men uten å være veldig interessert i _hvordan_ ting funker. Jeg liker ikke uttrykket "vanlige brukere", fordi det virker litt nedlatende. Er det noen som kan komme på en god norsk erstatning?
<lnostdal> tror "sluttbruker" benyttes i noen sammenhenger, men vet ikke om det er noe bedre
<lnostdal> det benyttes kanskje i mer tekniske sammenhenger igjen, eller i utgangspunktet (så en er like langt)
<lnostdal> jeg er egentlig ute å sykkler .. innom jobben for å hente noe ..   cya! :>
<geirha> ordinære?
<geirha> hverdagslige
<Berge> Typiske.
<geirha> Ah, der var den
<geirha> Den jevne bruker
<Berge> Ikke helt det samme, egentlig.
<Berge> Casual user er vel mer den tilfeldige bruker.
<Berge> Som dropper innom.
<geirha> Kommer vel litt an på kontekst.
<jo-erlend> ja, men "ordinære brukere" impliserer at mer teknisk interesserte på et vis er bedre. "Tilfeldige brukere" virker heller ikke særlig treffende. For eksempel, hvis du snakker om kontorarbeidere, så finnes det noen skikkelige ninjaer, selvom de ikke er særlig interesserte i teknologien.
<jo-erlend> jeg skulle gjerne hatt et uttrykk som lar meg si at en bruker er glad i systemet sitt, veldig flink til å bruke det, men uinteressert i hvordan ting skjer bak kulissene.
<jo-erlend> heh, jeg kunne kanskje være fristet til å skille mellom imperative og funksjonelle brukere, men det blir vel kanskje for teknisk igjen. :)
 * silverarrow lurer på om jo-erlend tror vi installerer Gentoo
<jo-erlend> silverarrow, jeg prøver å gjøre ting enkelt, men korrekt. Det er ikke så lett.
<silverarrow> buntuene er jo enkle
<silverarrow> ganske idiotsikker
<jo-erlend> jeg har nokså store problemer med å beskrive teknologien på et lettfattelig språk uten å fornærme enten teknokratene eller forbrukerne.
<silverarrow> lol
<silverarrow> ta en sjanse
<silverarrow> linuxbrukere tilgir aldri !!
<silverarrow> helt sant
<silverarrow> bare spør Malin
<jo-erlend> det som gjør Ubuntu annerledes, er at det ikke fokuserer på linuxbrukere, men på oksygenforbrukere.
<Malin> Hva med meg? Hva er det jeg ikke tilgir?
<silverarrow> ukorrekt linux terminologi
<jo-erlend> i andre miljøer er jo dette løst forlengst; man har noobs og mennesker. :)
<Malin> :p
<silverarrow> ja, de andre distirene er mer tilrettelagt for de med klorofyll
<silverarrow> distroene*
<silverarrow> jeg har plen?
<jo-erlend> kanskje det er greit å bare omtale dem som forbrukere, utviklere og entusiaster?
<silverarrow> nja, entusiaster er jo en pen omskriving av grønn
<silverarrow> litt penere enn de som ropte syl etter deg på Madla
<silverarrow> om du var der noen gang
<silverarrow> ....utrolig dustete egentlig
<geirha> Ikke bry deg så mye om å være nedlatende på norsk. Vi er generelt mindre høflige og vennlige enn engelsktalende. :)
<geirha> Mens de sier "Ver så snill å vente litt.", sier vi "Vent."
<jo-erlend> ja, det er ikke helt sånn sinnet mitt funker. :)
<jo-erlend> jeg liker å ta på meg en t-skjorte når jeg handler mat selvom mange synes det er greit å gjøre det i bar overkropp. :)
<brik> på norsk er det vel høflig nok å si "kan du sende meg x", på engelsk må man si "could you please pass me the x" - men det blir jo brukt så mye at det ikke har noen betydning lenger
<brik> de spør bestandig "how are you" men forventer egentlig ikke et svar, er bare noe de hiver inn for at det er høflig
<Malin> var i telefonen i sted. Hm.. så jeg tilgir ikke folk når de bruker feil linux-terminologi?
<jo-erlend> men uavhengig av hva folk kan finne på å akseptere, har jeg lyst til å bruke et høflig språk hvis jeg kan. :)
<jo-erlend> det virker litt nedlatende å omtale folk som "brukere".
<Berge> Ikke i min ordbok.
<citoyen> brukere er da helt normalt?
<Berge> mm
<Malin> finnes det linux-misbrukere?
<jo-erlend> ordet i seg selv, er ikke negativt, men det er noe konnotativt frastøtende ved det.
<citoyen> jeg regner meg selv som linuxbruker, uten at jeg har noen negative konnotasjoner ved det
<geirha> Malin: Definitivt! :)
<jo-erlend> Gwibber kalles for eksempel en "Social client". Men hvis du var en norsk utvikler av det, ville du neppe ha valgt å kalle programmet ditt for en sosialklient.
<jo-erlend> "Hva jobber du med?" -- "Jeg lager sosialklienter".
<Malin> hehe :)
<Malin> har jeg ikke tenkt over, men godt poeng
<Malin> jeg får ikke gwibber til å fungere normalt jeg
<citoyen> det er vel bare å forvente
<Malin> logget inn der i forrige uke eller noe, men oppdateringene som var kommet inn fra facebook der var jo mange mnd-ergammel
<citoyen> sosialklienter har jo ofte noen utfordringer
<Malin> :p
<jo-erlend> jeg har vel egentlig kommet frem til at jeg ikke er sosial nok til å trenge en sky for å organisere meg :)
<jo-erlend> citoyen, ja, jeg vil kanskje forestille meg at du vil ha noen utfordringer med å tiltrekke deg investorer med fraser som "min sosialklient er fremdeles ustabil, men lovende".
<jo-erlend> det er mulig at jeg henger meg litt vel mye opp i ordene, men jeg synes "brukere" virker veldig passivt. "vanlige brukere" virker nedlatende. Jeg skulle gjerne hatt et bedre uttrykk.
<jo-erlend> jeg har forresten lyst til å tone ned 11.10. Dette er ikke i nærheten av klart for "vanlige brukere" og jeg tviler sterkt på at det blir det før lansering. Nå forsvant for eksempel lowriter fra launcheren og jeg trodde at det hadde tryna, men det er synlig i super+w-visningen. Det er liksom greit for meg å trykke alt+f2 og skrive "compiz --replace", men jeg tror ikke at jeg vil anbefale det for ... :)
<Malin> jo-erlend: er nettopp sånne ting, det er vel ikke noe særlig å anbefale et os der du må skrive inn compiz --replace nå og da. skjer her i 11.04 også, men pga en bug med x2go
<Malin> eller er vel mer unity --replace det hender jeg må kjøre
<Malin> lts-versjoner er jo å foretrekke
<jo-erlend> jeg har testet Oneiric på endel uskyldige og jeg har hatt skikkelig flaks som ikke har hatt noen katastrofale faceplants under demonstrasjonene, men det viser at det er veldig brukervennlig når det fungerer. Men hvis djevelen bor i detaljene, så er Oneiric full av faen. :)
<jo-erlend> det er ingenting magisk ved LTS. De bare lever lenger. Det hjelper ikke om folk ikke behøver å oppgradere så ofte, hvis det de har ikke er godt nok.
<jo-erlend> jeg håper at vi kan slippe å eksperimentere med P-syklusen. Hvis det kan være én stor papercuts-release, så tror jeg at det blir knallbra.
<jo-erlend> malin, funker "unity --replace" i det hele tatt? Unity er uansett stort sett en plugin for compiz, så å restarte compiz vil fikse det meste. killall unity-panel-service for litt mindre drastisk fiks med panelet og indikatorer og sånt. Uansett totalt uakseptabelt i forhold til ... "folk flest".
<Malin> jo-erlend: ja, det virker det
<Malin> ja, jeg syntes det er greit å prate om "folk flest" når det er snakk om os osv
<Malin> og Ubuntu
<jo-erlend> jeg synes ikke at det er greit, fordi det skaper skiller. Unødvendige og feilaktige skiller. Jeg kjenner for eksempel kontorfolk som er langt dyktigere enn jeg til å bruke alle tastatursnarveier som finnes, men som ikke har lest en linje kildekode i sitt liv.
<Malin> ja, det er sant
<Malin> jeg er ikke glad i ordet folk flest, men i it-verdenen tenker jeg mer på "mannen i gata" om du skjønner
<Malin> en steroityp person som ikke kan noe om data
<jo-erlend> heh, jeg er forresten en skikkelig amatør når det gjelder de kontorpakkegreiene. For noen dager siden visste jeg ikke at man kunne trykke enter for å fullføre de forslagene som LO Writer kommer med. Men jeg vet veldig godt hvorfor lo-menubar ikke blir installert i 11.10 som standard. Jeg synes ikke det er riktig å kalle LO-ninjaer for "vanlige brukere" fordi de ikke vet hvorfor menylinjen ikke kan sendes over DBus.
<silverarrow> mannen i gata, alene mot det store data spøkelse
<Malin> hehe
<Malin> hm.. lo-menubar?
<silverarrow> lol
<Malin> libre office?
<Malin> hvorfor er den ikke standard?
<jo-erlend> den er det.
<Malin> er det en bakdel kanskje? :)
<silverarrow> libre var ikke standard før 11.04 om jeg husker rett
<Malin> stemmer
<jo-erlend> lo-menubar? Det er fordi at DBus-grensesnittet ikke er helt stabilt. Det er bedre å vise en meny enn at LO kræsjer hvis brukeren dobbeltklikker på en meny.
<silverarrow> men hva med softmaker da?
<jo-erlend> silverarrow, det vet jeg ikke hva er engang. :)
<silverarrow> fant en super office, mindre enn libre og alle open office forkene
<jo-erlend> ... den heter ikke SuperOffice? :)
<silverarrow> lol
<silverarrow> nei, softmaker
<jo-erlend> Gnome Office er jo kjempefin.
<silverarrow> den har jeg ikke prøvd
<silverarrow> jeg fant den da jeg tilpassed puppy linux, hvor alt er lite og lett
<jo-erlend> den brukes i Lubuntu og Xubuntu, tror jeg.
<silverarrow> ok, jeg ble anbefalt libre av et par i lubuntu gjengen
<jo-erlend> KOffice er visst også ganske bra. Jeg har stort sett aldri brukt de tingene til annet enn et og annet regneark, så jeg vet ikke.
<silverarrow> men gnome er bare interface for desktopen?
<jo-erlend> nei, tvert imot. Gnome _er_ desktopen.
<silverarrow> gnome office?
<jo-erlend> Unity er bare et "interface" for Gnome.
<Malin> er gtk som er rammeerket tror jeg
<Malin> *rammeverket
<Malin> eller tja, jeg kan  ta feil selv
<silverarrow> irriterende men gnome i alt,
<silverarrow> lurer på om det er derfor gnome mplayer fryser hele skrivebordet til tider
<jo-erlend> malin, neida, det er i prinsippet riktig. Gnome bruker GTK 3 og Xfce og LXDE bruker GTK2.
<Malin> ah
<jo-erlend> Unity bruker Nux og Qt. KDE bruker Qt. Heh, det skal bli godt å bli kvitt de skillene der også.
<Malin> er ikke frisk for tida, håper jeg er såpass frisk i mogen at jeg i alle fall får gjort den programmeringsøvinga. Viktigst å få den levert og godkjent
<jo-erlend> malin, det viktigste er at du forstår. Lærer du mye, eller? :)
<silverarrow> jeg må sove
<silverarrow> ha en god natt
<jo-erlend> sov godt, silverarrow.
<silverarrow> : )
<silverarrow> jeg heter Arild
<jo-erlend> :)
<jo-erlend> morsomt. Jeg har sittet og smilt litt for meg selv i #Quickly når Rick Spencer og Didier Roche møtes. Da blir det gjerne noe sånt: "Heya didrocks" -- "Hi, rickspencer3" :)
<Malin> jo-erlend: ja, vi lærer mye, jeg syntes det går litt fort i svingene, jeg har litt langsom læringskurve
<Malin> men viktigste er å få gjort alle programmeringsøvingene, der må jeg ha alle godkjent for å ta eksamen
<Malin> i de andre fagene er det noe slingringsmonn
<jo-erlend> du må bare si fra hvis det er noe du lurer på. Det er endel år siden jeg drev mye med Java, men jeg tror at jeg husker litt av det enda. :)
<Malin> :)
<Malin> ja jeg skal i alle fall prøve  å jobbe med det i morgen, så jeg kan jo spørre litt da
<Malin> men oppgaven jeg slet med på fredag var ca dette: man skal lage et program som leser inn 3 tall og plasserer de i stigende rekkefølge
<jo-erlend> mhm. Mitt råd er at du prøver å glemme hva som er riktig. Det er veldig lett å henge seg opp i sånt når man studerer språk. Hvis det funker og funker konsekvent, så funker det. Senere finner du mer effektive måter å gjøre det på.
<Malin> nettopp :)
<Malin> mange som skal hjelpe meg presnterer til slutt så mange måter å gjøre detp å at jeg blir helt sliten i hodet
<Malin> hvorfor ikke bare den letteste, men kanskje mest innefektive måten først :)
<jo-erlend> mhm. Jeg gjør alltid det. Men derfor er det lurt å lære seg funksjoner for tid så raskt som mulig. Da kan du lage flere versjoner av funksjoner og ta tiden på dem, så vet du hvilke som er mest effektive i den sammenhengen. Det er ingen selvfølge at de er mest effektive i alle sammenhenger, så det er lurt å teste så mye som mulig.
<Malin> oki :)
<jo-erlend> men det viktigste er at ting funker. Ellers blir det for teknisk og for lite kreativt. Veldig fort gjort å havne i en sånn analyseparalyse hvis man blir for detaljfokusert.
<jo-erlend> malin, apropos... Lærte dere om VCS før dere begynte å skrive kode?
<Malin> vcs? hm.. nei, ikke det jeg kan huske
<jo-erlend> det er noe av det jeg angrer mest på, at jeg var så fryktelig treig med å lære meg å bruke versjonskontrollsystemer (VCS). Det gjør alt så fantastisk mye enklere.
<Malin> aha
<Malin> det var et kurs om git på skolen, men jeg var ikke med på det. Var ikke noe med undervisninga å gjøre, men en eller annen bedriftspresentasjon tror jeg
<jo-erlend> neste gang du har et par rolige timer, vil jeg anbefale at du lærer deg bzr.
<jo-erlend> eller git. Det er også bra.
#ubuntu-no 2011-10-02
<Malin> oki
<Malin> må ta ting litt piano merker jeg. Jeg sliter med å få gjort det jeg skal samt konsenterer meg om det osv, så får se hva jeg rekker utenom
<Malin> prøvde en gang å tipse om python-no-kanlen blant de på online-kanalen, men virket ikke som noen der var gira på det nei :(
<lnostdal> hei!
<jo-erlend> halla lnostdal:)
<jo-erlend> malin, poenget mitt, er at hvis du er rask til å lære deg testing og vcs, så behøver du ikke å være redd for å gjøre noe galt. Da kan du frigjøre kreativiteten og løse problemstillinger. Hvis du gjør noe galt i en eller annen kildefil, så kan du bare hente frem en versjon du vet funker og begynne på nytt.
<Malin> ah, smart
<Malin> da er det jo lurt å sette i gang med det relativt fort
<jo-erlend> mhm. VCS er veldig nyttig uansett.
<Malin> skal titte på det så snart jeg føler jeg har tid til det jeg :)
<jo-erlend> for eksempel, etterhvert som programmer begynner å bruke XDG BDS, så vil du kunne ha versjonskontroll for alle brukerinnstillinger ved å gjøre ~/.config versjonskontrollert.
<jo-erlend> jeg synes det er fryktelig irriterende at vi fremdeles må ha sånne konfigurasjonsdokumenter slengt rundt på gulvet hjemme når vi har fått bygget et arkivskap.
<Malin> sant, nei jeg må sove litt jeg
<silverarrow> hei
<silverarrow> Hva er det som går galt når maskinen blir vedlig treg?
<[ZyteX]> prosesser som henger? kjør htop (evnt top) og se hvilke prosesser som tar mye minne og cpu og drep de (hvis de ikke er viktig vel og merke) og se om det hjelper?
<[ZyteX]> eventuelt hvis du har stepping på maskinen så kan det hende den er satt på powersave eller noe i den duren som gjør at cpu'en kjører på lavest mulig cpu hastighet
<silverarrow> hei
<silverarrow> ingen prosesser som går ser det ut til
<silverarrow> Jeg skal gjøre helt ny installering når 11.11 kommer
<silverarrow> kanskje jeg prøver beta versjonen i kveld
<silverarrow> Kan en hard drive bli treg?
<silverarrow> den er ikke gammel, 3 måneder litt mer
<silverarrow> jeg merker puppy linux er mye raskere en lubuntu
<silverarrow> og lubuntu var omtrent det samme da den var nyinstallert
<silverarrow> jeg tror jeg må ha rotet til noe
#ubuntu-no 2012-09-24
<hanzu> hi
<WASD> hej hanzu
 * RoyK lurer på om han bør legge til -katt på nicket sitt
<WASD> RoyK: Bruker din katt ubuntu?
 * RoyK har ikke katt
 * RoyK refererte til royskatt som var innom her
<Mathias> røyk-katt, hmmm
<Mathias> røyker katta den virtuelle katta di?
<RoyK> Mathias: nei, kjære, bare litt nick-drodling
<Mathias> :P
<Mathias> visste ikke at jeg var (s)kjær ^^
<RoyK> typisk omtale om folk som oppfører seg som idioter ;)
<Mathias> skjer det noe der da?
<Mathias> morgendagens plan: laste ned x antall serier og filmer på skolen imorgen, installere xbmc på skolen imorgen
#ubuntu-no 2012-09-25
<RoyK> gd mrgn
<RoyK> her kjenner jeg mange fine snarveier for excel, og selv om jeg ikke har brukt M$ office på ei stund, så sitter etpar i finga, f.eks. F2 for "edit cell", men nå som jeg har fått M$ office for mac, så har de akk så oppegående folka i Redmond funnet ut at F2 skal bety "kopiere", for å redigere ei celle, skal man trykke Ctrl+u, på mac, hvor ctrl-tasten knapt er i bruk - IDIOTER
 * RoyK laster ned Libreoffice
<geirha> Skriv .csv-fil med en brukbar tekstredigerer og importer etterpå :P
<RoyK> hehe
<RoyK> det *er* enkelte ting som er greiere å gjøre i regneark
<Mathias> gnumeric! :P
 * RoyK har ikke brukt gnumeric på kanskje 10 år
<sigurdga> fins vel for android også nå
<Mathias> android <3
<RoyK> hm... fant ikke noe gnumeric på tlf
<Mathias> :s
<RoyK> play-sjappa lister den ikke
<Mathias> :o
<sigurdga> syns jeg hadde lest et par poster om det på planet gnome
<RoyK> sikkert ikke kommet inn i systemet til gugel ennå
<RoyK> og vil garantert ikke komme inn i systemet til Apple, siden det er [LA]?GPL, og alt som minner om GPL er bannlyst der i gården
 * RoyK har fått fullt XT-sett til sykkelen, og manualene er ikke bare på tysk, men også italiensk, tjekkisk, svovensk, ungarsk og russisk :D
<RoyK> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=f488uJAQgmw
#ubuntu-no 2012-09-26
<Mathias> kult da
<RoyK> silverarrow: aften
 * RoyK lurer på om silverarrow sitter på en dvask link
<emil-> Mulig mulig
#ubuntu-no 2012-09-27
<Mathsterk> ikke en så god ide å irritere seg over noen i søvne :P
<malin> så, hvordan går det her da?
<WASD> det går bra
<WASD> vi har inte haft spammare på länge
<malin> så bra
<RoyK> EHLO
<Mathsterk> echo :P
<Mathsterk> mon tro om jeg kan få irssien min til å ha "echolalia" eller hva det het :P
<RoyK> hva er det for noe?
<Mathsterk> hermer etter alt som blir sagt :P
<RoyK> heh
<RoyK> instant kick-engine? ;)
<RoyK> det burde være ganske greit å lage - irssi kan jo skriptes enkelt
<si-m1> tja, enkelt og enkelt, må jo bruke perl
<Mathsterk> :o
<Mathsterk> fikk det muligens til med trigger.pl :P
<Mathsterk> er en fjott som msger meg (fortsatt)
<Mathsterk> ble kjedelig å bare la den spytte "LOL!" tilbake
<RoyK> :)
<RoyK> perl er jo fint :)
<Mathsterk> /trigger add -privmsgs -masks 'uheldig!offer@lol' -command 'msg $N $M'
<RoyK> snekra nettopp et perl-skript for å hente ut diskmapping http://karlsbakk.net/diskoversikt/smilla.html
<RoyK> kjekt å ha om man har software raid på en linux-server, der enhetsnavn kan bytte plass litt hist og her om man plugger inn nye ting, så da er det greit å vite serienummeret på disken som nettopp tryna...
<RoyK> http://dalkescientific.com/writings/diary/archive/2007/06/01/lolpython.html
<si-m1> http://i.imgur.com/WGDy9.jpg
<hjd> http://www.notgary.com/2012/09/hello-planet-ubuntu-hundred-papercuts.html Det ser ut som hundred papercuts prosjektet (finne små-problemer brukere kommer til å støte på og fikse dem) døde litt ut, men noen prøver å dra det i gang igjen. :)
#ubuntu-no 2012-09-28
<tonyo> Noen som kan gi en pek i rett retning for kommando i terminal når jeg skal bruke alien til å konvertere ei rpm fil til deb?
<si-m1> alien --help
<si-m1> evt.
<si-m1> man alien
<tonyo> Kan vel heller omformuler spm. mitt, vart litt feil. Fant kommandoan, men når prøve får jeg opp at må være root for å konvertere til deb. Men trodde sudo var root, eller nært?
<tonyo> Derfor hva gjør jeg feil? Hva må legges til for å bli root?
<RoyK> tonyo: du trenger ikke være root eller bruke sudo for å manipilere ei fil du selv eier
<RoyK> guder!
<RoyK> prøver å sette opp crashplan her - enkel greie - server skal ta backup av 300GB til hjemmeserveren min - serveren står på 100Mbps, min på bare 60Mbps, og crashplan sier den skal bruke en drøy måned på å overføre moroa...
 * RoyK tror han heller setter opp bacula
<RoyK> neida - crashplan skal ikke bruke en måned, men nærmere to, ser det ut til, dvs 5GB/døgn eller så - litt 1998 over den hastigheten der
<RoyK> dvs nå sier den 14 dager eller så... minner litt om http://xkcd.com/612/, som malin lenka til her om dagen :P
<RoyK> http://karlsbakk.net/fun/editor-learning-curve.jpg
#ubuntu-no 2012-09-29
<jo-erlend> Atluxity, du spurte for en tid tilbake om jeg hadde noe du kunne bruke penger på; MinLærer.no er helt klart verdig. Han trenger åpenbart mer penger til å håndtere driften av siden etter at den ble nevnt på VG.no. Jeg setter også av all den tid og kompetanse jeg har til rådighet.
<Atluxity> ja, jeg er fan av tiltak som sparker oppover
<jo-erlend> jeg og. Helt klart. Det at rektoren går til motangrep, gjør meg ekstra ivrig.
<Atluxity> han trenger en leksjon i streisand-effekten
<jo-erlend> jeg jobber med et prosjekt for tiden hvor disse tingene er en vesentlig del. For min del, er det et perfekt tidspunkt.
<jo-erlend> jeg misliker sterkt hvordan elevene i VGS blir lært til å tro at det å bruke Wikipedia som kilde, er en uting. De bør heller lære å følge opp og ta ansvar for de tingene de er interesserte i.
<jo-erlend> Atluxity, jeg stoler på at du bruker nettverket ditt så godt du kan for å gi denne mannen den støtten og oppmerksomheten han fortjener.
<Atluxity> wikipedia er like dårlig å bruke som kilde som leksikon er
<Atluxity> det er fint at man har fått øynene opp for det
<Atluxity> når jeg var ung; dersom det stod i et leksikon, så var det slik..
<Atluxity> nå vet vi det er at leksikon kun er en aggregering av informasjon, hvor noen har gjort et utvalg
<Atluxity> jo-erlend: har du kontaktinfo til han?
<jo-erlend> nei. Hvis du får tak i ham, så gi ham adressen min: joerlend.schinstad@ubuntu.com
<Atluxity> k
<jo-erlend> da har jeg også sendt mail til rms.
<jo-erlend> Atluxity, det er ikke vanskelig å få tak i ham. Men jeg regner med at NUUG står bak dette med alt som kreves?
<jo-erlend> hvis dere gjør det, så skal jeg jobbe for å få sabdfl til å støtte dere.
<Atluxity> sry, jeg er på jobb, må komme tilbake til deg
<RoyK> Atluxity: nå er det vel som regel litt høyere grad av kvalitetssikring av leksika enn det er av wikipedia - det er ganske mye rart i endel artikler...
<RoyK> jo-erlend: atte - minlærer.no virker omtrent så seriøst som borgervern og gapestokk - det er én ting at lærere bør få tilbakemeldinger, men gapestokken ble avskaffet av gode grunner. Faren for at lærere får seriøse problemer med psyken ved slik mobbing, er godt tilstede. Jeg husker selv at flere glimrende lærere var lite populære, ofte fordi de var strenge, mens mindre flinke lærere kunne være mer populære, fordi de ga mer faen
<Atluxity> mtp på hvor mye innhold som står i wikipedia så står det ufattelig lite rart i artiklene..
<RoyK> tja - jeg har funnet flere graverende feil, noen har jeg retta, noen har jeg gitt opp
<Atluxity> såklart
<RoyK> om du hadde sammenlikna faktafeil i f.eks. norsk wikipedia med cappelens store, så hadde nok norsk wikipedia ligget rimelig tynt an
<Atluxity> ikke om det normaliseres opp mot hvor mye innhold de inneholder totalt
<RoyK> du kan ikke normalisere på kvantitet
<Atluxity> kall det hva du vil, men ta det med i beregningen
<RoyK> sjekk for eksempel 50 tilfeldige artikler som finnes i begge leksika, og regn kvalitetsprosent på den måten
<RoyK> eller 500 om du har god tid
<RoyK> og da gjerne blindtesting, én person finner artikler, anonymiserer/blander dem, og gir dem videre til ei kontrollgruppe
<RoyK> så kan kontrollgruppa få sjekke hvilken av de to (eller flere) som er best
<RoyK> på den måten får du målte kvaliteten av verkene opp mot hverandre - kvantitet spiller ingen trille i kvalitetsøyemed
 * RoyK har satt opp Bacula på hjemmeserveren og kan endelig ta vettug backup av ymse andre servere...
<RoyK> crashplan funker, men er drittungt, og alt tar tiiiiid
#ubuntu-no 2012-09-30
<malin> jeg veit om grove faktafeil i wikipedia selv, og det å rette det opp har vist seg nesten umulig, så er vel delvis engig med RoyK  der. Men om det gjevnt over står dårlig til eller ei, det er jeg ikke sikker på. At det er mer kontroll av fakta i et tradisjonelt leksikon, det er jeg enig i, men det er også slik at en del info utelates, noe som kan være uheldig
<sigurdga> RoyK: Jeg bruker git-annex nå til backup. Genialt, men mindre brukervennlig enn git ;)
<winb> Jeg får ikke til å spille av videoklippet i denne lenken http://www.tv2.no/nyheter/innenriks/helse/vilde-har-over-20-selvmordsforsoek-men-faar-ikke-behandling-3884085.html . Jeg har ganske nyinnstalert Ubuntu 12.04 og bruker derfor Totem som plugin og mediaavspiller. ubuntu-restricted-extras er innstalert
<winb> Problemet gjelder chrome og firefox
<winb> Jeg vil helst ikke installere nye mediaavspillere
<winb> Noen som kan hjelpe?
<WASD> winb: det funkar inte för mig heller
<WASD> "no plugin available"
<Kagee> Samme her...
<RoyK> den krever visst silverføkkinglight
<Kagee> application/x-mplayer2
<Kagee> hva nå det er
<RoyK> og selv om jeg har det installert på mac-en, så funker det ikke...
<RoyK> så ser ut som om tv2 satser på at om folk ikke kjører windoze, så kan de se på nrk ;)
<WASD> jag kan inte se på nrk ändå. Det står att de inte har rättigheter att visa utanför norge
<RoyK> det er noen sendinger som bare tillates i norge
<silverarrow> kanskje der er en server som gjør at den tror du bor i norge?
<RoyK> WASD: om du finner en proxy i norge, så bør det funke
<WASD> japp
<RoyK> WASD: men mange sendinger er åpne - tror de har en egen oversikt over åpne sendinger
<WASD> okej
<WASD> Ja, nu funkar det
<WASD> det är bara direktsändningar jag inte kan se verkar det som
<Kagee> http://tv.nrk.no/programmer/utland
<Kagee> "Programmer tilgjenglig i utlandet"
<WASD> Kan ni se på http://www.svtplay.se/aktuellt ?
<Kagee> med flash, ja
<RoyK> funker her
<WASD> okej
<WASD> då kan ni lära er svenska
 * RoyK forstår rimelig godt svensk allerede ;)
<RoyK> bøker skrevet på svensk, leser jeg på svensk - oversettelser mellom skandinaviske språk er tull
<silverarrow> det er noen forskjeller mellom svensk og norsk som tar litt mer tid å oppdage
<silverarrow> vi bruker de samme ord og vendinger, med helt forskjellig betydning
<RoyK> joda, diverse ord som er like og som betyr forskjellige ting...
<WASD> ja, de är svåra
<silverarrow> jeg kjenner i grunnen bare en svenske godt nok til at vi har en konversasjon av og til
<silverarrow> ledning på svensk
<silverarrow> elektrisk ledning
 * RoyK har måttet snakke svensk i stockholm - de forstår jo ikke norsk der...
<silverarrow> lol
<WASD> en "ledning" kan vara en elektrisk ledning ja
<WASD> som finns över tågen
<silverarrow> ja
<silverarrow> vi sier leding om den som går fra dataen og inn i veggen også
<WASD> okej, det är en sladd här
<silverarrow> ledinger og kabler om alt
<WASD> eller kabel
<RoyK> eller som ei dame jeg kjente sa "hun hadde ei bestemor i sverige som sendte brev om at hun hadde 70-årslag og inviterte henne, noe hun besvarte med at hun dessverre ikke hadde anledning til å komme"
<RoyK> anledning betyr noe litt annet på svensk enn på norsk ;)
<silverarrow> mulighet
<WASD> ja :P
<silverarrow> årsak
<WASD> det är också en svår
<silverarrow> grunn
<RoyK> typ "jeg ser ikke noen grunn til å komme i 70-årslaget ditt"
<RoyK> ikke så snilt
<Kagee> tågen ?
<WASD> train
<WASD> NSB tåg
<Kagee> mhm
<RoyK> hva med tog?
<WASD> de har ledningar över sig
<silverarrow> det er ganske interessant å høre disse forsjellene i stedet for å lese dem,
<silverarrow> det gir en helt annen dimensjon i meningsutvekslingen
<silverarrow> det har de ja
<WASD> nu måste jag sova, vi ses imorgon
<WASD> hejdå
<silverarrow> god natt
<RoyK> natti
 * RoyK lurer på hvor mange år det vil ta før btrfs er noenlunde stabilt
<RoyK> silverarrow: har forresten fått gir og sånt, fått satt på gaffel og litt stæsj på godsykkelen - trenger bare litt spesialverktøy for å gjøre ferdig ting...
<toyman61> Hallo!
<toyman61> Noen som vet hvordan man får lastet opp wireless-modul ved boot (Ubuntu 12.04) ?
<RoyK> den skal lastes automatisk om det er støtte for brikkesettet
<toyman61> Jeg må kompilere modulen selv (den er ikke støttet i Ubuntu direkte). Modulen heter rt2870sta.ko
<RoyK> legg den til i /etc/modules, kanskje
<toyman61> Kommandoen insmod <katalognavn>rt2870sta.ko  laster opp modulen og starter trådløs-adapteret (D-Link DWA-140)
<RoyK> litt usikker - har ikke fikla med sånt
<toyman61> Har prøvd, men den ble ikke lastet opp..
<RoyK> litt usikker da - kanskje mkinitramfs?
<RoyK> burde ikke være nødvendig
<RoyK> rota er jo montert når den skal lastes
<toyman61> Ifølge README_STA skal man kun skrive "insmod <katalognavn> rt2870sta.ko etter at modulen er kompilert for å få den lastet. Men denne lastingen overlever ikke en reboot..
<toyman61> rt2800.ko er en standardmodul som leveres sammen med Ubuntu, men denne blir altfor ustabil til å kunne benyttes...
<RoyK> etter en reboot, vil da st2800 lastes?
<toyman61> Nei, den er blacklistet..
<RoyK> ok
<RoyK> lurte litt på om du ikke hadde svartelista den...
<toyman61> rt2800 er svartelistet, ja.. :-)
<RoyK> da vet jeg ikke - sorry
<toyman61> Vel, jeg får lete videre. Thanx anyway!  Liker Ubuntu og kommer ALDRI til å gå tilbake til Windows frivillig...
 * RoyK uses OS X and Linux and Windows, the latter at gunpoint
<Mathsterk> gud mørning
<RoyK> gud ivning
<Mathsterk> har sett på for mye allo' allo' :p
 * RoyK trenger spesialverktøy
<RoyK> ikke lett å bygge sykkel
<Mathsterk> ;p
#ubuntu-no 2013-09-23
<dr0pix> jo-erlend: Også lurte jeg på om jeg kanskje skulle prøve å sette den 500GiB disken som speil til SSD (rota)
<jo-erlend> dr0pix, kontekst?
<dr0pix> Har bestilt en raid-controller ekstra
<dr0pix> Skal hente den imorgen (idag)
<dr0pix> Menså lurte jeg på, har en controller her med 2 porter, som kommer med eget raid greier
<dr0pix> nd: Også lurte jeg på om jeg kanskje skulle prøve å sette den 500GiB disken som speil til SSD (rota)
<dr0pix> m jeg da må tømme diskene for å opprette det speiletvolum
<dr0pix> oi, space der*
<jo-erlend> speiling kan være forskjellige ting. Noen ganger speiler du i sanntid, altså at de må være i samme tilstand til enhver tid. Da gir det lite mening å speile en disk med en ssd dersom ytelse er viktig.
<dr0pix> jo-erlend: MÃ¥ jeg lese og skrive til begge to?
<jo-erlend> du kan for eksempel speile disker via nettverk mha drbd.
<jo-erlend> det kommer an på.
<dr0pix> Tenkte for å sikre innholdet, vil helst ikke ha ytelsestap
<jo-erlend> de tingene står veldig ofte i motsetning til hverandre.
<jo-erlend> men det kommer an på situasjonen.
<dr0pix> hm
<dr0pix> Jeg kan klone ssd'en og prøve
<jo-erlend> du må egentlig forklare hvorfor du har satt opp ting som du har gjort og hva du ønsker å oppnå.
<jo-erlend> Jeg nektet et spørsmål på askubuntu.com forleden, som var sånn: "hvor stor er overheaden på LXC og hvor mange kontainere kan jeg kjøre i et system?". Det går ikke an å svare på det. Det er dønn umulig.
<dr0pix> Jeg har en raidcontroller med to porter, som kommer med egen raid-funksjonalitet(sw el hw(usikker)) og en disk på 500GiB og en SSD på 180GiB.
<jo-erlend> For å parafrasere Dag; hvis du setter to forskjellige speilede blokkenheter sammen, så får du alltid det minste av det den tregeste kan gi.
<dr0pix> Vil gjerne sikre innholdet på SSD'en
<dr0pix> Oki
<dr0pix> jo-erlend: RoyK snakket noe om write-mostly
<dr0pix> Om det sier deg noe
<jo-erlend> ok. Han har mye mer peiling på sånt enn jeg. Men det finnes vanligvis minst tre grader.
<dr0pix> SSD'er tåler en maksimum grense skriving?
<jo-erlend> for eksempel i drdb, så kan du ha to maskiner i nettverk som speiler diskene sine. Spørsmålet er om de alltid må være synkroniserte eller om det er greit at den ene lagger litt.
<dr0pix> Kanskje en metode å forlenge levetiden på, hadde vært kjekt
<jo-erlend> ja, det er alltid kjekt å forlenge levetid. I mange tilfeller vil overlayfs kunne bidra ekstremt til det.
<dr0pix> Ja, men caset er bare min maskin i dette tilfellet,  hadde jeg bare hatt råd til en maskin til, kunne jeg speila to raid-6 :P
<jo-erlend> det jeg prøver å si, er at jeg tror at ingen vil kunne gi deg et godt svar uten mer konkret informasjon.
<jo-erlend> dvs; man kan alltid gi svar.
<dr0pix> jo-erlend: Jeg vet hvordan det er. Jeg greier ikke forklare så bestemor forstår eller
<jo-erlend> det begynner å bli litt sent for såpass tekniske ting, men mitt råd ville være at du skriver ned detaljert hva som er maskinvaresituasjonen og nøyaktig hva du ønsker å bruke maskinvaren til. Så legger du ut en lenke til den beskrivelsen til så mange som du kan.
<jo-erlend> dr0pix, jeg elsker jo det. Å utforske problemet med å beskrive et problem. Det er min lidenskap. :)
<jo-erlend> dr0pix, problemet her er ikke at jeg ikke kan forklare. Problemet er at jeg ikke har nok data til å trekke noen slutninger.
<jo-erlend> et generelt råd jeg ofte gir, er at hvis du snakker om lagring speiling av blokkenheter og den typen ting, så bør du snakke med folk som jobber med akkurat de tingene. Da har vi #ubuntu-server som fokuserer veldig mye på det, skjønt det er engelskspråklig.
<jo-erlend> Du kan kanskje også ha lyst til å gå enda lenger enn den ekspertisen #ubuntu-server kan gi, for eksempel at du utforsker mulighetene for btrfs. Det finnes en egen kanal her på nettverket for det #btrfs og de er ekstremt kunnskapsrike.
<jo-erlend> RoyK her på nettverket og i #oslohackerspace, er også dyktig på disse tingene.
<dr0pix> jo-erlend: Jeg skal leke litt, lese litt og teste litt når jeg får hva jeg har bestilt imorgen :)
<dr0pix> http://tansi.info/hybrid/ --> så litt kult ut
<jo-erlend> dr0pix, ofte er det sånn at man rett og slett ikke kan besvare spørsmål. For eksempel; "hvis du har hundre brukere i et Ubuntu-system, hvor mye RAM trenger jeg?" Det spørsmålet er det umulig å besvare. Den som gir deg et konkret svar, er sannsynligvis mer opptatt av å imponere enn å informere. Det kan ikke vites.
<dr0pix> jo-erlend: Jeg er enig med deg, men noen ganger er det litt tungvint å forklare alt til hver minste detalje. Det spørsmålet der er mulig å svare på om man har erfaring med drift av slike systemer. Og hvis så, så kan man si at man tror det burde holde med mellom nedre og en øvre grense feks
<dr0pix> Man trenger jo ikek alltid svare 100% nøyaktig eller, men det er lettere å kommunisere hvis man hinter til hva man lurer på begge veier
<jo-erlend> dr0pix, men sannheten er at det nærmest aldri finnes noen erfaring. "Jeg har driftet systemer for tusen mennesker og på den bakgrunn vil det kreve X". Det spiller ingen rolle hvem du er. Situasjonen må være identisk for at svaret skal være identisk.
<dr0pix> Nei, da får du ekvivalens
<jo-erlend> fornuftig bruk av erfaring innen IT, til sier at du lærer folk å teste sine egne forventninger, men ikke å stole på noen andres.
<dr0pix> hehe
<jo-erlend> mente ikke det humoristisk.
<dr0pix> Jeg vet ikke hva du trenger å vite.
<dr0pix> Jeg nevner komponentene og problemstillingene slik jeg ser den
<jo-erlend> <dr0pix> Jeg vet ikke hva du trenger å vite. <-- alt du vet at du ikke behøver å skjule.
<dr0pix> Jeg har ingenting å skjule. En lærers utfordring er jo å se hvor langt elevens forståelse rekker.
<dr0pix> Var en sammenlikning. Jeg kan ikke vite hva jeg burde vite før noen har sagt det
<dr0pix> På en måte :P
<jo-erlend> riktig. Jeg elsker den utfordringen.
<dr0pix> jo-erlend: SÃ¥ brief gjerne mer :)
<dr0pix> Rent ytelsesmessig er hdd'en mye dårligere enn ssd'en
<jo-erlend> Ok. "Hvis du møter noen som, basert på den informasjonen du har gitt, mener at han kan gi et konkret svar; ikke stol på ham".
<dr0pix> Nei, men man kan sammenligne den informasjonen med egen erfaring
<jo-erlend> nei.
<dr0pix> Jo, man burde det
<jo-erlend> Det er det vi kaller for rent-seeking. "Jeg har jobbet med dette så lenge at du skal stole på min erfaring og derfor betale meg for den jobben jeg gjorde for andre enn deg".
<jo-erlend> Kanskje det burde ha vært sånn, men det er ikke sånn.
<jo-erlend> sannheten er at disse tingene ikke kan vites. Det er for komplekst. De eneste som vet, er healere, spådamer og svindlere.
<dr0pix> jo-erlend: Hvis noen gir deg en faktaopplysning om noe teknisk i en problemstilling, kan du tenke igjennom om den gir mening med eldre erfaringer
<dr0pix> jo-erlend: Er du morsom?
<jo-erlend> Ja, forutsatt at du har gitt meg _all_ informasjon og ikke bare dine tolkninger.
<dr0pix> jo-erlend: Jeg forventer ikke at du kan alt
<jo-erlend> handler ikke om å "kunne".
<dr0pix> Er det ikke helt intuetivt av meg å spørre om, hva handler det om da da?
<dr0pix> Hadde vært bedre om du sa det med en gang
<jo-erlend> herlig spørsmål :)
<dr0pix> mhm :)
<jo-erlend> jeg elsker det spørsmålet. Helt seriøst.
<dr0pix> jo-erlend: Jeg er et menneske.
<jo-erlend> mhm. Du kan ikke bevise det her og nå, men jeg er relativt villig til å godta det premisset.
<dr0pix> Takk.
<dr0pix> nettopp, hvordan kunne jeg uansett bevist det nå?
<jo-erlend> kan du si nøyaktig hvor mange hjerneceller du benytter deg av i dette øyeblikket?
<dr0pix> nei
<dr0pix> Men jeg kan uttale meg om prosentandel det kjennes ut som
<jo-erlend> riktig.
<jo-erlend> akkurat nå, føles det som at jeg snakker med et anti-troll, eller sokratiker, som det ble kalt i tidligere tider.
<jo-erlend> Vi føler ting. Vi blir lurt av vår egen kropp. Det har ingenting med sannhet å gjøre.
<dr0pix> Hvis du liker anti-troll, så tror jeg det er flere av de på #tg at efnet
<dr0pix> jo-erlend: Er noe som kalles antagelser basert på tidligere egenerfaringer?
<jo-erlend> ja. Men det kan ikke brukes basert på egne erfaringer når du snakker om ting som er skjult for deg. Du kan for eksempel ikke si noe om elektronikken som fører til at A blir A på tastaturet. Du vet bare at når du trykker på A, så kommer det en A på skjermen. Det sier ingenting om hva som faktisk skjer.
<jo-erlend> og jeg må få lov til å benytte anledningen til å si at vi i Ubuntu er veldig opptatte av å spre kunnskap, for å motvirke kunnskapsbasert makt. Jeg kunne gjerne ha sagt at det er det Ubuntu betyr. Men det er det ikke.
<dr0pix> Hvor mange forskjellige måter er det å overføre A fra tastaturet til cpu'en på?
<jo-erlend> Omtrent så mange som det finnes atomer i en kaffekanne.
<dr0pix> pff, feil
<jo-erlend> ok?
<jo-erlend> husk at du spurte om overføring og ikke tolkning.
<jo-erlend> Mitt offisielle svar: >1
<jo-erlend> ... forutsatt at alt funker.
<dr0pix> Det er ikke gitt.
<jo-erlend> nettopp.
<jo-erlend> Derfor skal du aldri stole på eksperter som gir deg et presist råd på den typen spørsmål du stiller.
<jo-erlend> du skal stole på folk som _ikke__ gir deg konkrete svar, men som gir deg god informasjon som lar deg teste dine _egne_ antakelser.
<dr0pix> Jeg gjør ikke alltid det, heller sjelden. Men så tenker jeg over konsekvensene av å teste versa å miste erfaringen
<jo-erlend> falsk dilemma.
<jo-erlend> Du har ingen erfaring, ellers ville du aldri ha funnet på å teste. Vit at du ikke vet. Start derfra.
<dr0pix> jo-erlend: Står det "tror" i setningen/svaret. Tar jeg det mer som et svar enn en direkte løsning på problemet
<jo-erlend> Hvis jeg forstår deg riktig, mener du at desto tydeligere ekspertene sier at de sier at de ikke vet, jo lettere er det å tro på de forslagene de har.
<dr0pix> Jepp
<jo-erlend> det er jeg 100% enig med deg i.
<jo-erlend> i den sammenheten, vil jeg anbefale at du lytter til denne  låta: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fIQOmbIMYls
<jo-erlend> sammenhengen, til og med. :)
<dr0pix> jo-erlend: Jeg bor sammen med noen som tar det meste forgitt og antar ting relativt ofte.
<dr0pix> jo-erlend: Jeg ser det som en utfordring
<jo-erlend> :)
<dr0pix> Alt er relativt?
<jo-erlend> Jeg er en aktiv agnostiker. Aktiv uvitende.
<jo-erlend> Enten vet jeg eller så vet jeg ikke. Det kreves hvis du skal drive med IT.
<dr0pix> jo-erlend: Kommer kanskje ann på om du skal kommunisere med sluttbrukere o
<jo-erlend> Jeg vet ingenting inntil jeg vet. Så er spørsmålet hvorfor jeg vet. Og da har jeg en forklaring; fordi jeg vet hvorfor jeg vet.
<jo-erlend> dr0pix, nei. Jeg endrer ikke livssyn basert på andre folks kunnskaper. Jeg ser bare andre som en kilde til nye ideer.
<dr0pix> jo-erlend: Det var andre ord for hva jeg forsøkte o g formidle i sta
<jo-erlend> For eksempel; jeg hadde noen kurs for Blåkors og Frelsesarméen hvor jeg lot folk teste Ubuntu istedenfor Windows XP. Det eneste jeg var ute etter, var å vite om det var vanskeligere å forklare Gnome Panel enn Windows.
<dr0pix> Det kunne du i prinsipp ha testet uten folkene?
<jo-erlend> nei.
<jo-erlend> Jeg kan påstå at noe er brukervennlig når jeg designer et program, men jeg kan ikke vite det. Da må jeg ha data.
<dr0pix> Du er ikke avhengig av deres reaksjon for å teste hvorvidt enkelt det er å forklare en sak?
<jo-erlend> vel, ja, på en måte, men det er også sånn at dersom noe virker komplisert, så vil en med dårlig selvtillit tro at det er så vanskelig at de rett og slett ikke kan forstå det.
<jo-erlend> Og da jobber din egen hjerne mot deg. Så dette er støy.
<dr0pix> Hvordan tok du den konklusjonen?
<dr0pix> :)
<jo-erlend> jeg har ikke trukket noen konklusjon. Jeg har bare samlet data.
<dr0pix> data om selvtillit?
<jo-erlend> ja, det finnes, men da er du inne på psykologien og det vet ikke jeg noe særlig om, annet enn at det eksisterer en teoretisk behovspyramide.
<jo-erlend> maslov, pavlov...?
<dr0pix> hvordan kan du stole på de dataene?
<jo-erlend> Jeg stoler aldri på noe eller noen. Jeg er, som jeg sa, agnostiker.
<jo-erlend> Jeg må få lov til å si at jeg har en ganske sterk empirisk database når du snakker om selvtillit og da må jeg få bruke navnet Tom Ståle Christoffersen. Det kan tenkes at det skrives Kristoffersen, eller Staale.
<dr0pix> jo-erlend: Jeg leste feil, trodde du sa "ikke"
<dr0pix> Hvordan skal jeg vite hva empirisk betyr?
<jo-erlend> Godt spørsmål. Hvordan skal jeg kunne vite hva "linux" betyr? Alle har jo sin egen definisjon. Men det finnes etymologiske leksikon og det finnes ordbøker.
<dr0pix> Hvordan skal vi komme til none løsning overhode om du skal dille ved hvert minste spørsmål
<jo-erlend> ved å gi presise svar på presise spørsmål.
<jo-erlend> "hvor lang er en meter med strikk", er den typen spørsmål som jeg ikke fokuserer på å berømme.
<dr0pix> jo-erlend: Det er noe med å tilpasse seg mottaker man kommuniserre med, kanksje?!
<jo-erlend> absolutt.
<jo-erlend> Hvor mange fyrstikker kan jeg putte i en eske?
<dr0pix> Takk for ideèn jeg ikke ønsket.
<jo-erlend> sannheten er at det ikke finnes spørsmål.
<dr0pix> Hvorfor er det en sannhet?
<jo-erlend> jeg skulle gjerne ha gitt deg svarene, men de eksisterer ikke. De som gir deg svarene, har sannsynligvis lyst til å manipulere deg.
<dr0pix> Ja, eller hjelpe.
<jo-erlend> nei.
<dr0pix> jo
<jo-erlend> aldri. Det skjer ikke.
<dr0pix> Intensjonen kan være å hjelpe.
<jo-erlend> den som sier at x+y = 16 uten å forklare hvorfor, han hjelper deg ikke.
<dr0pix> Intensjonen kan være å hjelpe, jo-erlend
<jo-erlend> ja. Absolutt.
<jo-erlend> Jeg er fan av Dostojevski. Jeg vet at intensjon er viktig. Men intensjon forbedrer ikke situasjonen for den som ber om hjelp.-
<dr0pix> Jeg ser ikke på meg selv så naiv slik jeg ser mange andre nordmenn
<jo-erlend> Jeg er aktiv naivist. Hva er det som er så galt med å tro at verden fungerer som naturen sier?
<dr0pix> Hva er det som er så galt med å være egoist i egen lille verdensbilde?
<jo-erlend> det svaret ga seg selv, gjorde det ikke det?
<dr0pix> det gjorde ditt også, gjorde det ikke?
<jo-erlend> Å være naiv innebærer at du stoler mer på din egen hjerne enn autoritetene. Ikke sant? Er du enig i den definisjonen? Nativus?
<jo-erlend> Så å være naiv innebærer at du stoler på det du instinktivt føler er riktig.
<jo-erlend> Fordi du vet at hjernen er sånn, så ønsker du å lytte til alle sider.
<jo-erlend> Når alle har snakket, så sitter du igjen med en oppfatning av hva som er riktig.
<jo-erlend> Dette er den naive måten å gjøre ting på.
<dr0pix> Nei, du sitter igjen med en oppfatning om hva du mener er riktig, ikke hva som ER riktig
<jo-erlend> Den vitenskapelige måten å gjøre ting på, er å gå gjennom alle premisser, alle påstander og alle forklaringer. Det har ikke mennesker tid til.
<dr0pix> Jeg har respekt for din måte å tenke,
<jo-erlend> Da skal jeg gi deg et par navn. Carl Sagan er et av dem. Joseph Campbell er en annen veldig interessant fyr.
<dr0pix> Hva synes du om denne siden? http://www.egoist.info/frihetens_etikk.html
<jo-erlend> jeg synes at navnet er bra, men at jeg sannsynligvis har altfor mange andre ting jeg må bli ferdig med før jeg kan ha en mening.
<jo-erlend> egoistisk naivitet, kombinert med vitenskapens verktøy, er veldig grunnleggende i alt jeg tror på, for å oppsummere det. Men jeg har også en Campbell-istisk åndelighet som jeg liker å utforske.
<jo-erlend> bare man vet hva som er sant og hva som er spekulasjon, så spiller det liten rolle.
<dr0pix> jo-erlend: Hvordan definerer du respekt?
<jo-erlend> jeg kommer aldri til å definere respekt. Jeg har en hjerne som styrer den typen beslutninger helt uten regelverk.
<dr0pix> Kan du styre den typen beslutninger på tilsvarende måte når jeg spør om noe?
<jo-erlend> nei, det er det som er poenget. Det er er noe inne i hodet mitt som får meg til å stanse opp når jeg får den typen spørsmål.
<jo-erlend> det har ingenting med meg å gjøre.
<dr0pix> pokker :P
<dr0pix> Anser du menneskers kropper som et transportmiddel for deres hjerner? Eller deres hjerner som unødvendige... :P
<dr0pix> ? på siste
<jo-erlend> Jeg anser intelligens og potensiale som to forskjellige ting. En delfin kan gjerne være mer intelligent enn jeg, men den kan ikke spille gitar. Den kan synge og det kan være morsomt i femten minutter, men jeg kan spille bra gitar i mange timer. Hvilket perspektiv er riktig?
<dr0pix> Jeg anntar du ikke anser noen av delene, men faktum er at jeg ikke kan vite faktum på antagelsen og faktum er at jeg bruker mye lengre tid på ås krive alt dette.
<jo-erlend> Nå tror jeg kanskje at delfinen kan besvare spørsmålet bedre enn jeg.
<dr0pix> Bare antok at delfiner ikke kan spille gitar?
<jo-erlend> Nei, jeg prøvde å si at et menneskes intelligens ikke bare er avhengig av hjernen, men også av kroppen.
<jo-erlend> litt på samme måte som den grunnleggende tanken i Ubuntu, at et barn blir et menneske på grunn av de voksne i samfunnet.
<dr0pix> Jeg vil si det er stor forkjell på voksen og moden :P
<jo-erlend> selvsagt.
<jo-erlend> spørsmålet er  om et menneske kan være modent uten at noe annet menneske anerkjenner det som modent.
<jo-erlend> Jeg vet nøyaktig når jeg ble voksen. Jeg vet ikke når eller om  jeg har blitt moden.
<dr0pix> Er det ikke dumt å bruke tid på å begrunne alt, litt som å finne opp hjulet på nytt?
<jo-erlend> Men jeg vet hvorfor jeg valgte Ubuntu. Det er fordi jeg ser likheten mellom Speiderloven og Ubuntu. Det er ikke galt å være det de kyniske kaller naiv.
<dr0pix> jo-erlend: Hadde jeg hatt samme tankesett som du, hadde jeg mistet min menneskeverd. Men det trenger jo absolutt ikke være tilfellet forde!
<jo-erlend> man behøver ikke å begrunne _alt_. Det handler om å finne folk man kan stole på. Det er det vi ønsker å oppnå i Ubuntu. Du skal kunne stille dumme spørsmål og du skal alltid føle deg trygg nok til å gjøre det. Alle mennesker må stole på andre.
<dr0pix> for deg!*
<dr0pix> Man kan jo ikke stole på hva andre sier er sant
<jo-erlend> man må av og til gjøre det.
<dr0pix> da kunne jeg hatt mitt menneskeverd i behold :)
<dr0pix> Jeg skal med toget til skolen kl 0653
<jo-erlend> hva alt dette handler om, er forskjellen mellom følelse og intellekt.
<jo-erlend> nå ga du meg dårlig samvittighet.
<dr0pix> Jeg mener begge er viktige egenskaper
<dr0pix> jo-erlend: Du trenger ikke ha dårlig samvittighet, jeg er selv ansvarlig for egne handlinger, og jeg setter pris på denne samtalen
<jo-erlend> Jeg mener også det. Åndelighet og vitenskap er ikke fiender. Det er blind tro og vitenskap som er motsetninger.
<dr0pix> feks rasjonell tenkning versa religion?
<dr0pix> sånn mer eller mindre
<jo-erlend> for eksempel. Jeg er veldig stødig agnostiker. Jeg foretrekker å ikke vite enn å tro på noe som ikke kan bevises.
<jo-erlend> s/enn/fremfor(
<jo-erlend> bah :)
<dr0pix> Hvis jeg tror på noe, og tester, så får jeg en aha-opplevelse i ny og ne, men jeg har ikke dødd  av den grunn
<dr0pix> Hvis jeg må finne sammensetningen av alle logiske utsagn, bruker jeg alt for lang tid
<jo-erlend> enig. Jeg har også testet, prøvd og fått en aha-opplevelse. Det betyr ikke at det er sant. Min første kunde er meg selv.
<jo-erlend> Frem til ca 2000, var jeg voldsomt aktiv forkjemper for Microsoft. Jeg endret syn på ting.
<jo-erlend> i kampen mellom jscript og vbscript, så valgte jeg python.
<jo-erlend> og da må jeg nevne brython, som er et interessant prosjekt. Men nå må jeg sove.
<dr0pix> ok, takk for samtalen, ønsker deg en god natt :)
<jo-erlend> i like måte. :)
 * dr0pix sitter på toget, ingen sure miner
<jo-erlend> per olaf toldkildsenf. Oslo Andrea.
#ubuntu-no 2013-09-24
<trench> er [Kobler til no.archive.ubuntu.com (193.35.52.51)] dau?
<trench> jau
<trench> dau som en sau
<Mathias> virker sånn ja
<trench> den har aldri vært stabil likevel
<trench> likte bedre når den pekte til .se :P
<Mathias> bare å åpne ipen i en nettleser :p
<jo-erlend> no.a.u.c har alltid vært stabil og rask, men har av og til vært litt treg med nye oppdateringer.
<jo-erlend> derimot er det mange av speilene som er veldig trege når du bruker ipv6 og ingen har kunnet forklare hvorfor. (Jeg fikk 120KBps herfra, ved IPv6 når jeg fikk 10MBps med IPv4)
<IvarB> http server spørsmål... hva ville DU ha brukt som www server på ubuntu?
<IvarB> har alltid brukt apache, men jeg syns det har blitt for "komplisert" og uoversiktelig
<IvarB> alternativer er da lighthttpd eller nginex
<Mathias> apache eller nginx er vel det som brukes mest
<jo-erlend> spørsmålet er hva du skal bruke det til. HTTP er jo veldig enkelt. Det finnes enormt mye enklere ting hvis du vil ha det enkelt.
<IvarB> skal være test server til intern bruk
<jo-erlend> Jeg vil gi deg et ikke-teknisk svar. Vi brukte web på nittitallet.
<jo-erlend> Hvis det er en statisk "hjemmeside", så kan du enkelt skrive den selv.
<IvarB> skrive en httpd server selv?
<jo-erlend> det tar fem minutter.
<jo-erlend> Jeg kan skrive en IRC-klient på omtrent et kvarter.
<IvarB> deg om det, jeg er ikke ute etter å finne opp hjulet på nytt
<jo-erlend> hva er det du ønsker?
<Dry_Lips> IvarB, hvis det er en test server er det omtrent ett fett hva du bruker
<Dry_Lips> PÃ¥ VPS'en min har jeg Nginx, though...
<jo-erlend> Det som er vanskelig, er å lage en generell løsning.
#ubuntu-no 2013-09-25
<Mathias> hvordan er syntaxen på ufw?
<Mathias> for man-sida var ikke spesielt informativ :\
<Mathias> haha, nvm, wikien var litt bedre :p
<dr0pix> Mathias: iptables?
<winb> Hva er dette med passord og keyring som maser hele tiden om at jeg må opprette ett passord ?
<winb> Kan jeg disable det?
<winb> aha tror jeg fikk til
<winb> trykk ok, for så å aksepter usikret lagring
<IvarB> takk for nøkler og passord da :P
<IvarB> hæhæ
<Malinux> hm, er passordene hemmelig? De fleste passord jeg har sett folk har er jo ********
<Malinux> :p
<winb> For meg virker det som en ufornuftig funksjon uten hensikt
<Mathias> er vel keyringen
#ubuntu-no 2013-09-26
<jo-erlend> winb, krypterte passord er fornuftig og med hensikt. :)
<jo-erlend> standard nøkkelring skal imidlertid låses opp automatisk når du loggger inn.
<Mathias> hvordan bruker jeg find til å finne alle filer med en spesifikk filendelse? (og sletter filene den finner)
<IvarB> find | grep *.txt?
<IvarB> 2sec
<IvarB> find . -iname "*.file" | xargs -i rm {}
<IvarB> ca...
<IvarB> må kanskje ha noe full-path greir osv
<IvarB> iflg oppdatert man så skal man bruke -I ikke -i i xargs
<IvarB> men det funker uansett
<Mathias> takk :p
<Mathias> bittelitt raskere enn explorer via sshfs ;p
<IvarB> hehehe
<Mathias> 4100 filer i serie-mappa :o
<IvarB> såpass ja
<Mathias> en god del er inpakket though :p
<IvarB> xargs og grep er så kjekt å ha
#ubuntu-no 2013-09-27
<winb> Hva kan være en enkel og rask måte å hente en stor fil fra serveren min til laptopen min? Begge kjører ubuntu 12.04
<winb> Ikke koblet lokalt
<winb> gjerne gui
<dr0pix> winb: brukt ssh?
<winb> Ja men det går så jævla treigt ??
<winb> Fikk til med ftp nå
<dr0pix> Hm, pga kryperingen kanskje?
<dr0pix> krypteringen* evt
<winb> Nei jeg krypterer aldri noe :)
<winb> Kryptering av filer og mapper er for de som driver med barneporno
<dr0pix> winb: Eller de som ikke vil slenge passordene sine til gud og hvermann
<dr0pix> :)
<dr0pix> Spørsmålet var vel ytelse
<Dry_Lips> Veldig lurt å kryptere laptop'er som en driver å drasser med seg til arbeidsplass, skole, etc. Hvis laptoper blir stjelt eller kommer på avveie, kan en riskikere at sensitiv informasjon kommer i hendene på uvedkommende. Kryptering er ikke bare for paranoide, hvem hadde vel latt bilen sin stå ulåst midt i Oslo, f.eks?
<winb> Jeg kan godt la bilen stå ulåst. Jeg har ingen ting som kan stjeles inne i bilen, og jeg har startsperre. Samme med laptopen. Jeg har ingen nyttig informasjon på den. I verste fall tilgang til facebook (dette klarer man å fjern-resette passord på?)
<Malinux> passord til e-post? med kanskje enda flere passord
<Malinux> men altså
<Malinux> om man setter opp noe nettwork file system eller hva det heter, og monterer opp serveren som en harddisk på klientsiden
<Malinux> det funker ganske bra
<Malinux> raskt også
<Malinux> ellers er rsync fint
<winb> Bilder lagres på ekstern disk eller nettsky. Kryptering er ikke nødvendig for hvermanns mener jeg
<Malinux> det kan tenkes ja
<dr0pix> Malinux: smb du tenker på? (samba)
<winb> Men det er kansje greiere å ha kryptert enn å drive å lagre på ekster disk?
<Malinux> dr0pix: nope
<dr0pix> smb brukes vel for å montere disk fra serverside til klientside?
<dr0pix> Og er mest brukt? Hva tenkte du på?
<Malinux> dr0pix: tenker på dette: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Network_File_System
<Malinux> smb er jo samba
<IvarB> winb: hva er fødsels og personnummeret ditt+
<Malinux> som er noe linux-greier for å koble seg til windows shares
<dr0pix> åkai
<Malinux> jau :D
<dr0pix> Malinux: smb kan brukes win til win også?
<Malinux> ja, men da styrer man det jo inne i windows som noe WORKGROUP og sånt
<Malinux> så spørs om de har smb i bunn
<IvarB> sftp er det jeg bruker de få gangene jeg trenger å flytte noe mellom linux maskiner
<dr0pix> smb og samba er ikke samme sak, men samba impliserer smb
<Malinux> da jeg har tolket smb som en mulighet til å koble linux-maskiner inn i windows-verdenens nettverk
<Malinux> ah, så det er ikke det samme. Jeg trodde det :)
<dr0pix> Jeg liker sshfs, så monterer jeg volumene direkte med kryptering
<dr0pix> winb: Benytter du windows eller har du shell tilgjengelig?
<winb> dr0pix: shell
<dr0pix> winb: Installer 'sshfs' og sjekk det ut med 'man sshfs' ? :)
<Dry_Lips> Jeg har masse informasjon på laptopen, dokumenter i forhold til prosjekter, etc. Hvis en ikke har tilgang til internett er du nødt til å lagre ting lokalt, derfor er kryptering på laptop et must IMO. Men på dekstopene mine bryr jeg meg selvfølgelig ikke om kryptering.
<Dry_Lips> Men selvfølgelig syncer jeg filene på laptopen med en gang jeg er hjemme igjen, bruker bittorrent sync til slikt...
<dr0pix> Dry_Lips: bittorent sync?
<Dry_Lips> Jepp, helt genialt! http://labs.bittorrent.com/experiments/sync.html
<dr0pix> Dry_Lips: rsync funker for meg, men hva er fordelen bt delen der?
<Dry_Lips> Vel, har aldri brukt rsync, så det kan jeg ikke svare på sånn i farten
<Dry_Lips> Brukte OwnCloud før...
<Dry_Lips> Men OwnCloud hadde litt vel mange bugs
<Dry_Lips> Kjenner også noen som sverger til aerofs:  https://aerofs.com/
<dr0pix> Nå snakker hun om verdioverføring og referanseoverføring i java
<dr0pix> Er det ikke adresseoverføring som benyttes til arrayer(pekere i funksjoner)?
<trench> Dry_Lips:  https://aerofs.com/ er hostet i usa right?
<trench> https://aerofs.com/ må man jo betale for å bruke telefonen også ser det ut som
<IvarB> dr0pix: er alt på norsk?
<Dry_Lips> trench: tja, kjenner ikke til detaljene med aerofs, men det er jo syncing mellom devicer som er hovedtingen der også...
<trench> dr0pix: du kjører rsync over ssh håper jeg
<dr0pix> trench: ja
<Dry_Lips> Men du må jo registrere deg for å laste ned tingene, så noe går sikkert over nettskyen deres....
<trench> Dry_Lips: hadde jeg ikke stolt på
<trench> ikke i disse nsa tider
<Dry_Lips> Som sagt, det er ikke noe jeg bruker...
<Dry_Lips> Bittorrent Sync er fullstendig serverfritt
<Dry_Lips> alt går kryptert over bittorrent protokollen
<Dry_Lips> Bittorrent Sync støtter også file versioning, som er et must
<winb> Når jeg trykker piltast opp i terminal kommer historikk for tidligere kommandoer. Er det noen måte å slette denne historikken på ?
<dr0pix> history -c
<winb> har du sett
<winb> thankyou
<dr0pix> Evt jab du starte kommandoer du ikke vil ha i historikken med et mellomrom foran
<dr0pix> kan* :)
 * Mathias har opplevd at de også forsvinner om du paster de
<jo-erlend> en ting man bør være klar over før man sletter historikken, er at man kan bruke snarveier... Hvis du kjører bare "history", så dukker det opp et tall foran. Hvis du vil kjøre den kommandoen, så bruker du !<num>
<dr0pix> jo-erlend: ![num] for indeks i history og !! for forrige kommando?
<jo-erlend> dr0pix, mhm, eller !-1
<jo-erlend> !! og !-1 er altså det samme.
<lubotu3> jo-erlend: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<dr0pix> Ah oki.
<jo-erlend> lubotu3, trust me, I never will.
<lubotu3> jo-erlend: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<jo-erlend> case and point.
<jo-erlend> history-kommandoen er ganske interessant i det hele tatt. Verdt å lese litt hvis man har en ledig stund.
<dr0pix> Kjøpte nylig en ny 4TiB disk, lurer på om jeg burde bytte den pga Seek_Error_Rate'en. HVa mener dere? smart data --> http://sprunge.us/eObU
<dr0pix> Jeg kan kanskje loggføre smartctl --attributes, om det kan gi noe bedre grunnlag til å anslå levetiden på disken?
<jo-erlend> synes det ser greit ut.
<dr0pix> jo-erlend: Vet du om det er noe som tilsier at 4TiB disker er mer ustabile enn mindre disker?
<jo-erlend> det tallet tilsier ikke at disken er usunn eller ustabil på noen som helst måte.
<jo-erlend> tvert imot.
<dr0pix> fordi?
<jo-erlend> men nei; jeg vet ikke om noe som tilsier at 4gig-disker skulle være mindre stabile.
<dr0pix> ok
<jo-erlend> dr0pix, det er en Seagate disk, ikke sant?
<dr0pix> jo-erlend: Det stemmer
<jo-erlend> mhm. Det ser ut sånn som nye Seagate disker pleier å se ut.
<jo-erlend> tallene ser stygge ut, men de er ikke det.
<dr0pix> Så verdiene er ikke til å stole på?
<jo-erlend> joda. De betyr vel noe sånt som at du har hatt færre enn en million søkefeil.
<dr0pix> Var en billigdisk, men den burde jo holde mål uansett
<dr0pix> Den øker med sånn rundt 3-1-5 støtt og stadig
<jo-erlend> Jeg husker ikke nøyaktig hvordan det var, men jeg reagerte på det for et par år siden da jeg kjøpte endel Seagate-disker og etter litt etterforsking, kom jeg frem til at alt var i sin skjønneste orden :)
<dr0pix> Jeg fant en tabell med oversikt over hva dataene kunne tolkes som, men nå finner jeg den ikke igjen
<dr0pix> Oki, får kanskje stole på den da
<jo-erlend> Jeg ville i hvertfall ikke stolt på de tallene for en ny disk.
<dr0pix> Registrerte disken på seagate.com med det samme jeg fikk den
<jo-erlend> Tenk hvis du fikk søke med én gang. Da ville alle lamper lyse og alarmen ville gått, fordi disken viste tegn til 100% søkefeil. Søkefeil er vanlige. Spørsmålet er _hvor_ vanlige. Da må man ha ganske mye data før man begynner å bekymre seg.
<dr0pix> jo-erlend: Tenkte kanskje sette den i raid med 2 tilsvarende disker når lommeboka strekker til, men det blir ikke enda
<jo-erlend> hmm. "Tenk hvis du fikk søkefeil"... skulle det være.
<jo-erlend> :)
<jo-erlend> bare husk at RAID ikke er backup.
<dr0pix> mhm
<jo-erlend> jeg investerte i en 2x2.5" i 1x3.5" disk. Så kan jeg sette inn og nappe ut 2.5"-disker uten noe krøll. Det er deilig.
 * dr0pix lever farlig :P
<jo-erlend> Etter det har jeg foretrukket mange små fremfor noen få store.
<jo-erlend> ... Men siden jeg er nerd, så endte jeg selvsagt med begge deler. ;)
<dr0pix> Har 5 2TiB i raid fra før, kan jo sette to 2TiB disker til i og legge de til i raidet, evt bruke 4T disken til "backup"
<dr0pix> jo-erlend: fnis :P
<jo-erlend> Med en gang du setter backup i hermetegn, høres det ut som at du planlegger å gjøre et eller annet feil. :)
<dr0pix> Jeg planlegger det ikke. Jeg forutser det
<jo-erlend> husk å "låse døra" før du går hjemmefra :)
<dr0pix> Har brytere på hotswappen for å slå disker av og på, så det er fint
<dr0pix> Om jeg bare har to av diskene til raidet i hotswappen, så er vel det en fordel om noen bare "må" trykke?
<dr0pix> :)
<jo-erlend> hehe...
 * Mathias må
<Mathias> jo-erlend: og lever vi på 1500-tallet? 4-gigsdisker :o
<jo-erlend> dr0pix, bare ett lite råd... _Ikke_ sett opp et klistremerke hvor det står "ikke trykk på denne knappen". :)
<Mathias> men fint å vite om seek error rate
<jo-erlend> hehe :)
<Mathias> sett opp et klistremerke med "ringeklokke"
<dr0pix> jo-erlend: "Føl fritt for å trykke på denne knappen. Bare ikke gjør det."
<jo-erlend> Mathias, min første disk var ikke engang en disk, men et kort... 5MB hardcard. Du får meg til å føle meg rimelig gammel når du snakker om 1500-tallet på den måten :)
<Mathias> for ingen finner ringeklokka hos bestemor :p
<Mathias> hihi
<Mathias> men fra mitt perspektiv er du skikkelig "gammel"
<jo-erlend> hehe
<jo-erlend> http://xkcd.com/647/
<dr0pix> Tror jeg skal fyre opp med clonezilla også lage et image av rota i tilfelle noe skulle hende
<dr0pix> En dag.
<jo-erlend> Det er jo også ganske voldsomt. Det meste på rota vil jo vanligvis være ting du enkelt setter opp på nytt ved en reinstallasjon uansett.
<jo-erlend> Men nå vil jeg ha pesepause. :)
<jo-erlend> hehe, altså... PC... Ikke at dette var pesete :)
<Mathias> hihi
<Malinux> ser ut til at problemet med at ubuntu på mac liksom datt ut og forsvant til guest session når man logget inn var bare at han som eier maskinen ikke har prøvd å trykke på eget navn :)
<Malinux> eneste problemet nå er at wifi-en ikke viser noen trådløsnett slik at jeg må koble meg til ved å koble til skjulte nettverk
<Mathias> Malinux: muligens (slave)driverproblem?
<Malinux> Mathias: ikke godt å si. skal teste ut noe jeg fant på en nettside for å se om det virker.
<Malinux> det er ikke tvil om at kortet virker i alle fall
<Mathias> eller bare at network-manager sliter litt
<Malinux> etter lang tid, viser den trådløsnett, så kanskje det er noe som går tregt et sted
<Malinux> mulig siste tips i denne tråden fikset det:
<Malinux> http://askubuntu.com/questions/235049/my-mac-mini-late-2012-will-not-show-any-wireless-networks-ubuntu-12-10
<Malinux> får logge ut og inn igjen for å sjekke eller noe sånt
<Malinux> ja, nå virker det :D
<jo-erlend> Malinux, upvote svaret?
<Malinux> upvote?
<Malinux> ah, sånn ja, det burde jeg ja...
<Malinux> sånn, da har jeg votet opp
<Malinux> må være 15 for at det skal bli 1 ser jeg
<jo-erlend> hmm?
<Malinux> når jeg trykker en opp, får jeg dette som svar:
<Malinux> eller her står det om det: http://askubuntu.com/help/privileges/vote-up
<jo-erlend> ah, har du så få poeng? :)
<jo-erlend> fikk en stemme av meg isteden da.
<Malinux> tihi, ja, jeg har nok null poeng der
<Malinux> for jeg har ikke vært flink til å trykke på ting der....
<jo-erlend> Har vært litt sløv på AskUbuntu i det siste. Jeg var veldig aktiv der før.
<Malinux> jeg har bare benyttet meg av askubuntu, men gitt blanke i å bidra til å stemme opp svavr som faktisk funker. Det er jo ikke snilt
<jo-erlend> Du kan også se det sånn at ved å upvote, så er det lettere for deg å finne igjen de svarene du har satt pris på.
<jo-erlend> I samme slengen forteller du jo også andre at det svaret var bra, men du har altså også en egeninteresse av å gjøre det.
<Malinux> mhm :)
<Mathias> du kan også se på det som et "takk"
<jo-erlend> javisst.
<Malinux> mhm :)
<Malinux> nå prøver jeg meg på denne guiden: http://askubuntu.com/questions/192477/how-do-i-create-a-desktop-file-for-a-jar-file
<Malinux> men den dukker ikke opp i dash :)
<jo-erlend> ved å skrive desktop-fil manuelt? Du må kjøre update-desktop-database etterpå eller logge inn på nytt,
<jo-erlend> Alacarte gjør det automatisk for deg.
<Malinux> jeg kjørte alacarte og laget menyen der, men den dukker ikke opp i dash
<Malinux> den er også huket av for: show/vis
<Malinux> men kanskje jeg må kjøre update-desktop-database likevel?
<Malinux> det hjalp heller ikke
<Malinux> da har jeg bare å logge ut og inn igjen
<Malinux> logge ut og inn igjen virker
<jo-erlend> hmm.
<Mathias> den kan også flyttes til en eller annen plass
<Mathias> om det er snakk om en .desktop
<Malinux> oki, men nå funker det i alle fall
<Malinux> burde kanskje stått i den tråden
<Mathias> lagd minecraft launcher?
<Malinux> ja, fordi han som eier maskinen aldri finner ut hvordan han skal gjøre det
<Malinux> så da har jeg fikset det :)
<dr0pix> Lag et script og bruk ln?
<Malinux> burde laget en launcher selv
<Malinux> men den finner jo jar-fila i dash også, ser ikke like pent ut dog
<Mathias> hehe
<Malinux> script og ln?
<Malinux> ah ln er det samme som launch
<Mathias> ln -s, symbolic link
<Mathias> er det?
<Malinux> hm, kanskej det ikke er?! :S
<dr0pix> Malinux: Jeg vet lite om *.desktop filer, siden jeg ikke har skrivebordsiconer på min wm. :)
<dr0pix> Mathias: afaik
<Mathias> .desktop er bare en tekstfil som kjører noe, kort sagt
<Malinux> Mathias: eh, nei, jeg som er på jordet. ln er vel symbolic link som du sier
<dr0pix> Mathias: mhm
<Malinux> Mathias: ja :)
<Mathias> har skrevet en haug av de :p
<Malinux> men nå finnes det en launcher så
<Malinux> tihi
<Mathias> tilogmed en til irssi (som fyrer opp en terminal, i en egen gruppe MED et eget ikon ^^)
<dr0pix> https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Desktop_Entries --> .desktop filer
<jo-erlend> Mathias, .desktop-filer skal i /usr/share/applications hvis de skal være tilgjengelige for alle brukere, eller i $HOME/.local/share/applications/ hvis den bare skal være synlig for deg.
<Malinux> aha. tror ikke det kommer noen flere bruker på denne maskinen
<dr0pix> Trenger man bare gdm for å få grafisk innlogging med gnome-session-fallback?
<dr0pix> Som på en vanlig ubuntu-desktop versjon?
#ubuntu-no 2013-09-28
<jo-erlend> Vi bruker lightdm som standard.
<jo-erlend> Hvis du installerer gnome-session-fallback, så behøver du ikke å gjøre noe mer. Bare klikk på ikonet ved siden av navnet ditt, så velger du fra listen.
<jo-erlend> Altså, før du logger inn.
<jo-erlend> ellers vil jo gnome-session-fallback dra med seg alt den trenger, så hvis du begynner med en minimal Ubuntu-installasjon og installerer den, så vil den hente X og alt annet du trenger.
* jo-erlend changed the topic of #ubuntu-no to: Velkommen til Ubuntu-no || Still spørsmål du lurer på her, men vær tålmodig og vent på svar || Denne kanalen er offentlig logget || For koseprat og annet fjas, prøv #ubuntu-no-offtopic || Husk at vi er underlagt Ubuntus regler for oppførsel: http://www.ubuntu.com/about/about-ubuntu/conduct
#ubuntu-no 2013-09-29
<winb> lubuntu eller xubuntu ??
<hjd> Kommer an på hva du skal bruke det til.
<hjd> Det spiller jo egentlig liten rolle siden du kan installere alle de samme pakkene uansett
<winb> Hva er forskjellene mellom xfce og lfce ?
<Malinux> om du skal ha absolutt lettvekt er lubuntu å anbefale
<IvarB> lxfc mener du vel?
<Malinux> men er egentlig samme hvilken ubuntu man installerer. man kan jo bare kjøre en sudo apt-get install lubuntu-desktop eller xubuntu-desktop i en hvilken som helst ubuntu-install og man logger ut og velger lxde eller xfce når man logger seg inn igjen :)
<IvarB> winb: ubuntu med awesome er fint :)
<IvarB> winb: http://awesome.naquadah.org/
<hjd> *lxde
<IvarB> de ka
<IvarB> hehe ja
<winb> tror ikke jeg laster ned noe som heter awesome :< Høres ut som noe 15 åringer har laget
<IvarB> haha
<winb> Ubuntu Wiki ga fin oversikt over lxde og xfce
<hjd> Den største forskjellen er vel at LXDE har lavere maskinvarekrav og takles av eldre maskiner i mye større grad. Ellers er de jo bygget opp totalt forskjellige så det kommer jo an på hva man foretrekker
<winb> Spiller ikke veldig stor rolle. Bruker maskinen til surfing,rtorrent or irssi og enkle oppgaver, samt avspilling av filmer
<hjd> da ville jeg installert lubuntu-desktop og xubuntu-desktop, så kan du veksle mellom hvem du vil logge deg inn på og beholde den du liker best etter å ha prøvd de en stund :)
<winb> Laster ned begge og prøver ja :)
<Malinux> jeg har såvidt prøvd awesome, men tja ,jeg syntes ikke det var sååå awesomet å bruke det, men det ser awesomet ut
<hjd> Ser vel ut som de fleste andre tiling vms, selv bruker jeg xmonad fra tid til annen
<jo-erlend> LXDE går for øvrig sammen med Razor-Qt nå, leste jeg. Synes det er et veldig fint skrivebordsmiljø hvis man vil ha noe enkelt og _veldig_ raskt. Det blir spennende å se hvordan det blir med Lubuntu fremover.
<winb> xubuntu ble vinneren for min del
<jo-erlend> elementary OS kan også være verdt en kikk. Jeg synes det er veldig fint.
<jo-erlend> det er jo basert på Ubuntu 12.04.
<winb> skal prøve :)
<jo-erlend> Merkelig at jeg glemte å nevne at Gnome Flashback er klar i versjon 3.8 og at vi har den nesten klar i saucy. Det er altså det tradisjonelle skrivebordet vi brukte før Unity, som i dette skjermbildet: http://ubuntuone.com/0FQKR9MBQp5lMTgtg3jRg5
<winb> Hvilken logikk eller system brukes når pid-nummer genereres?
<winb> Hvorfor ikke bare 1,2,3,4,5 :<
<dr0pix> winb: Den starter på begynnelsen og går til topp, når den når topper starter den på nytt igjen,  men hopper over opptatte plasser, tror jeg
<dr0pix> Skrik om det er helt på jordet! :)
<dr0pix> toppen*
 * Mathias skriker
<winb> Jeg får ikke til å fjerne Workspace Switcher i panelet i unity
<winb> hjelp
<winb> 12.04
<Mathias> er det ikke noe i systeminstillinger > utseende?
<Mathias> askubuntu.com/questions/38789/how-do-i-add-and-remove-the-workspace-switcher-launcher-from-the-unity-launcher
<jo-erlend> Det tror jeg kom i 13.04
<jo-erlend> Men innstillingen finnes nok et sted; antakelig i gconf-editor, eller eventuelt dconf-editor.
<Mathias> eller unity-tweak eller hva det het ;p
<jo-erlend> javisst! Der bør du finne det.
<IvarB> workspace switcher, hvorfor vil du fjerne den?
<winb> Fordi jeg ikke bruker den
<IvarB> !
<IvarB> en av de beste tingene med linux...
<Mathias> jeg er for glemsk til å bruke den, hihi
<winb> unity-tweak-tool er for 13.04. Jeg har 12.04
<Malinux> Hm, I windows dukker det visst opp en knapp i youtube hvor man velge å spille av videoen på wd-boksen
<Malinux> den ser jeg ikke i Ubuntu
<winb> chromium har også gitt en nice oppdatering i windows
<winb> fått gitt
<Malinux> ok
<winb> Malinux: Bruker du wd-boks?
<winb> Det er en slik som streamer videoer ?
<Malinux> winb: veninna mi som har
<Malinux> winb: ja, den streamer fra windows-nettverk og linux-nettverk :)
<Malinux> i grunn realtivt kjekk liten boks
<winb> Jeg sliter med å spille av 720p filmer via hdmi fra laptopen. Kan en slik boks være løsningen for meg?
<winb> hdmi fra laptop til plasmatv
<Malinux> det skal jeg ikke påstå noe som helst om :)
<Malinux> men man kan koble til usb, nettverkskabel og hdmi tror jeg ikke.
<Malinux> men det er jo hdmi-utgang da :)
<Malinux> og hva veit jeg. kanskje det er noe nyere med wifi også
<winb> Kan studenter tvinges til å bruke windows i offentlig skoler ? Spesielt laptoper som studentene eier eller leier. Noen som vet ?
<winb> Vi kan ta dette på offtopic
#ubuntu-no 2014-09-22
<Aeyoun> winb: broken by design.
<RoyK> winb pleier jo å sprette litt ut og inn
#ubuntu-no 2014-09-23
<winb> jau
<winb> driver å rydder i kabelrotet rundt routern og pien
<winb> drev
<winb> også sleit jeg litt med å få rett ip til pien
<winb> :-)
<Aeyoun> ftp.no.debian.org begynner å bli veldig ute av sync nå.
<Aeyoun> Tre–fire dager bak main.
<RoyK> klag
#ubuntu-no 2014-09-24
<RoyK> http://www.brendangregg.com/Perf/linux_observability_tools.png
#ubuntu-no 2014-09-25
<RoyK> https://www.debian.org/security/2014/dsa-3032 <-- sikkerhetsfeil i bash - på tide å oppdatere...
<geirha> mangler fortsatt lapp for denne https://security-tracker.debian.org/tracker/CVE-2014-7169
<RoyK> mhm
<RoyK> http://lcamtuf.blogspot.no/2014/09/quick-notes-about-bash-bug-its-impact.html
<winb> Jeg sliter med at sftp har treg hastighet (max 2.7 MB/Sec). Overfører store filer i lan
<winb> Er det noe som er raskere enn sftp, eller?
<winb> regner med det er kryptert
<winb> scp gir litt raskere overføring men ikke noe merkbart (3.2MB/s)
<dr0> Bare en tanke, hva med å teste bittorrent sync over flere interface?
<dr0> Hva slags kabel,utstyr bruker du?
<RoyK> winb: burde gjøre det samme - det går jo over ssh alt sammen
<RoyK> winb: bruk rsync - lettere
<winb> RoyK: skal prøve på nytt
<winb> kryptering er vel uviktig innenfor mitt eget nettverk?
<RoyK> rsync -avPAXH /source somehost:destination
<Malinux> skal du flytte passasjerer?
<Malinux> PAX :)
<RoyK> winb: greit å bare bruke sikre ting hele veien
<dr0> Malinux: EIP
<dr0> Malinux: Feil kanal.
<Malinux> dr0: kanskje :p
<Malinux> dr0: men i flaggene til rsync, dukket PAX opp
<Malinux> PAX er jo passasjerer
#ubuntu-no 2014-09-26
<dr0> Fint med laptop i sekken når det er vinter, den varmer veldig
<RoyK> hehe
<RoyK> dr0: er ikke vinter, da...
<geirha> Pleier å slå av laptopen før jeg putter den i sekken jeg
<dr0> geirha: Tja, ventemodus,men viftene stopper jo i den da virker det som
<dr0> Veit ikke hvorfor den ikke lenger vil snapshotte til disken for å kunne gjenopptas i samme tilstand ved neste oppstart
<geirha> du må spesifikt skru på det hvis maskinen ikke er sertifisert
<dr0> sertifisert?
<geirha> dr0: http://www.ubuntu.com/certification/  hibernation fungerer ikke på all maskinvare, derfor skrus det kun på på de som er sertifisert (og dermed testet at det virker).
<geirha> Det fungerer på de fleste maskiner, selv om de ikke er sertifisert, men da må du skru det på selv
<dr0> Kjører ikke ubuntu på den dessverre
<RoyK> geirha: sjekker den modellnummer eller noe for å sjekke for sertifiseringsstatus?
<geirha> Finner det ikke nå. Kan hende jeg har husket feil også. Ser ut til at det alltid er skrudd av nå. Så muligens bare OEM-installasjoner som har det påskrudd
<RoyK> hm... krank
<RoyK> er ikke den lings?
<winb> på høyre side i alle fall
<RoyK> unbrakoskruen er på venstresida
<RoyK> driver og plukker fra hverandre søsterns sykkel - skal fises opp litt
<winb> nice. Har så lyst på 1x10 men har ikke penger akkurat nå
<winb> ikke at det er så dyrt
<RoyK> fikses opp litt, evt
#ubuntu-no 2014-09-27
<Aeyoun> «E: Release file for http://ftp.no.debian.org/debian/dists/testing/InRelease is expired (invalid since 4h 2min 16s). Updates for this repository will not be applied.»
<Aeyoun> Øhm. De norske mirrorene vil oppdatere core pakker med unsigned versjoner. Hva skjer?
<Aeyoun> Main mirrorene vil ikke oppdatere disse pakkene i det heletatt. Tror dere som bruker mirrors for Debian og Ubuntu fra uninett.no bør la være og oppdatere.
<_404`d> SÃ¥ da er patchen for bash exploit no. 2 ute i repoene?
<_404`d> ser slik ut iallefall
<hjd> http://packages.ubuntu.com/trusty/bash -> http://changelogs.ubuntu.com/changelogs/pool/main/b/bash/bash_4.3-7ubuntu1.4/changelog
<hjd> Ser sånn ut ja.
<hjd> Med mindre noen har funnet noe mer etter https://cve.mitre.org/cgi-bin/cvename.cgi?name=CVE-2014-7169
<_404`d> Er vell bare et spørsmål om tid
<hjd> Skal vel ikke se bort ifra at en del flere graver i koden for å finne mystiske ting nå for tiden. Det som er kjekt er jo at de tingene som har blitt oppdaget har blitt fikset rimelig kjapt :)
<RoyK> _404`d: så er det bare å vente på patch for exploit no. {3..218}
<_404`d> Er en grunn til at jeg drar med meg laptopen i ferien
<geirha> a='() { :;};echo CVE-2014-6271 FAIL' b='() { (a)=>\' bash -c "/dev/stdout echo CVE-2014-7169 FAIL||echo CVE-2014-7169 OK;a||echo CVE-2014-6271 OK;unset a b;printf CVE-2014-7186\ ;(echo '<<'{A..K} $'\n'{A..K}$'\n'|\$0)&&echo OK||echo FAIL" 2>/dev/null
<geirha> tester tre av feilene
<RoyK> bugsbugsbugs
<geirha> Hm. heredoc-testen gir OK på OSX. Enten detekterer ikke OSX sin libc at det går over grensa, eller så har de lappet den feilen selv allerede
<geirha> tipper på førstnevnte
<RoyK> hvilken os x?
<geirha> tja. Hvordan fant man nå ut det ...
<RoyK> eplet øverst til venstre - om denne maskinen
<geirha> der ja, 10.8.5
<_404`d> Eplemeny -> Om maskinen elns
<RoyK> eller noe sånt på engelsk
<_404`d> heh
<RoyK> CVE-2014-6271 FAIL
<RoyK> CVE-2014-7169 FAIL
<RoyK> på 10.6.8
<RoyK> har ikke oppdatert på ei stund - litt full disk :P
<geirha> Ja, ser ikke ut til at apple har utgitt patcher til noen av OSX-versjonene
<RoyK> kanskje kjøpe en 500GB SSD og installere på nytt :P
<_404`d> Oh så vi er oppe i 4 exploits nå?
<RoyK> for (bashfail=0;;bash++) ...
<RoyK> for (bashfail=0;;bashfail++) ...
<RoyK> eller.no
<geirha> 6271 og 7196 som er de "farlige", de andre er av en mindre farlig karakter
<_404`d> Glad jeg tok med meg laptopen på ferie da :/
<_404`d> *:V
<_404`d> Får vell oppdatere testskriptet mitt når vi lander
<geirha> Hva? har du ikke ssh på mobilen? :p
<_404`d> Bare kronglete med 10+ installasjoner og unike passord på kontoer
<geirha> Vel, stort sett bare farlig om man har en webserver med CGI
<_404`d> Yeah, hvilket AFAIK jeg ikke har
<_404`d> Vet ikke om AB hjemmesentralen da
<_404`d> Men liker å få patchet det uansett
<RoyK> CGI gikk vel ut på dato i 2001 eller noe :P
<_404`d> Om ikke tidligere
<RoyK> husker jeg en gang prøvde å "fikse" på en poll på aftenposten.no - i 1998 eller noe - laga et lite perl-skript og kjørte ei løkke type "while true; do ./mittskript.pl ; done"
<_404`d> Haha
<RoyK> funka greit - så kom det en kollega og spurte hvorfor jeg ikke la løkka inne i skriptet - prøvde - lot det kjøre i 10sek eller noe
<_404`d> Trist at det kan gjøres relativt ofte selv i disse daget
<RoyK> aftenposten.no var plutselig veldig, veldig nede
<_404`d> Dager
<_404`d> ./whoopsie
<_404`d> Men da får jeg vel skru av telefonen, snakkast
<RoyK> http://nrkbeta.no/2013/01/28/over-en-million-nrkbetalesere-kan-vel-ikke-ta-feil/
<geirha> eheh
<geirha> MacPorts har i det minste fått ut bash 4.3.26
<RoyK> fin kommentar i den nrkbeta-artikkelen:  Eg tykkjer det er viktig at nettavisene legg ut slike avstemmingar slik at folk som kan litt grunnleggjande programmering får høve til å påverke opinionen i rett retning. Tenk om ein skulle la journalistar og politikarar styre kva folk meiner.
<geirha> haha
#ubuntu-no 2015-09-24
<Mathias> hvorfor er det så mqnge bilister som mangler øyer og eller hjerneceller?
<Mathias> flytt den til offtopic :p
#ubuntu-no 2015-09-26
 * thiAs har ett problem
<thiAs> kommer ikke inn i dropbox mappa
<thiAs> dropbox kjører heller ikke automatisk
<thiAs> må manuelt starte den hver gang jeg rebooter
<Mathias> dropbox-cli eller gui?
<Mathias> og sjekk permissions
<Mathias> så at det var litt aktivitet i mailinglisten idag
<Mathias> aner ikke hvor lenge jeg har vært på den uten at det har skjedd noe
<thiAs> reinstall av dropbox funka fett :p
#ubuntu-no 2016-09-30
<litago> hva slags ubuntu distro ligner mest på cinamon?
<litago> mubuntu??
<hjd> Det er jo alltids mulig å installere cinnamon-desktop-environment, men jeg vet ikke om det er en iso hvor det er satt opp som standard.
<Malinux> vel, cinamon ligner mest på cinamon. mubuntu er ubuntu med mate som standard.
<Malinux> men sånt er jo egnetlig ikke avhengig av hvilken distro du velger. Forskjellen er at du slipper å kjøre en sudo apt-get install <det-skrivebordsmiljøet-du-vil-ha>
<Malinux> om du på forhånd vet hva du vil ha
<Malinux> da kan det kanskje være greit å velge en der skriveobordsmiljøet du ønsker, er ferdig installert
#ubuntu-no 2016-10-01
<litago> wb CapsAdmin
#ubuntu-no 2016-10-02
<CapsAdmin> litago, hey
<CapsAdmin> skjer?
<heinkel_111> sudo apt-get update --> Det er ingen offentlig nøkkel tilgjengelig for de følgende nøkkel-ID-ene
<heinkel_111> og jeg får nesten ingen pakker listet
<heinkel_111> noen som kan forklare hvordan jeg kan finne ut hvor det skjærer seg?
<hjd> heinkel_111: Kan du poste full output av `sudo apt update` på http://paste.ubuntu.com/ så kan vi se på det? :)
<heinkel_111> ok, den sier ikke stort mer men det kan jeg
<hjd> Har du lagt til noen PPAer eller er det kun de offisielle arkivene du henter oppdateringer fra?
<heinkel_111> ingen ppa, men google (for google earth) og dropbox er på  lista, det viser output
<heinkel_111> øyeblikk, la meg ta meg av sekretærjobben :)
<heinkel_111> http://paste.ubuntu.com/23263934/
<heinkel_111> alt ser forholdsvis normalt ut til siste linje...
<heinkel_111> nest siste
<heinkel_111> hjd ^
<hjd> Hm... hadde egentlig ventet at den sa noe om hvilken kilde nøkkelen hørte til.
<heinkel_111> jepp...er det noen hemmelige switcher for å få litt mer informasjon i output kanskje?
<hjd> Du kan sannsynligvis finne ut hvem det er i Programvare og oppdateringer -> Bekreftelse som lister opp alle nøklene og hvilke kilder de hører til.
<hjd> Men...
<hjd> Det som sannsynligvis er årsaken er at jeg ser du sitter med 15.10. Den versjonen er ikke støttet lengre, så det kan hende noen av nøklene har utløpt eller noe.
<heinkel_111> jeg har kubuntu
<heinkel_111> hjd jeg planlegger oppdatering i løpet av dagen, men da ser jeg helst at jeg får tak i pakkene mine
<heinkel_111> det var faktisk en sånn siste oppdatering av gammelt system før oppgradering  som ikke funket
<hjd> Hm... Det finnes en `software-properties-kde`, kanskje den er installert? Mulig den har de samme fanene som gtk-versjonen...
<heinkel_111> hjd.. det er muon, tipper jeg
<hjd> En oppgradering til 16.04 burde fungere. Det første den gjør er å endre kilden for oppdateringer til arkivet for 16.04.
<hjd> Litt usikker på hva den gjør med tredjeparts-ting (Google og Dropbox), tror de kanskje blir deaktivert, så tar den full oppgradering og så må du kanskje slå dem på etterpå.
<heinkel_111> disse pakkestyringsystemene burde ha en "health check" funksjon
<heinkel_111> for kildene
<hjd> "http://linux.dropbox.com wily" må muligens legges til på nytt, siden den er spesifikk for 15.10.
<heinkel_111> mjo, men den ser jeg ved hjelp av muon, så jeg tror den funker
<heinkel_111> det er imidlertid en kilde "http://security.ubuntu.com" og en "http"//archive.canonical.com/ubuntu" som ser tomme ut
<heinkel_111> det er vel mest sannsynlig der feilen ligger
<hjd> tomme?
<heinkel_111> hjd: ja, sett fra min side, når jeg bruker muon....men da tipper jeg at det er fordi at det er problemer med nøkkelen
<hjd> Kjenner ikke muon, men er det den kilden nøkkelen tilhører?
<heinkel_111> hjd... muon er software-centeret i kde gui, sannsynligvis ganske likt Programvare og oppdateringer > Bekreftelse
<heinkel_111> stryk Bekreftelse
<heinkel_111> uansett, jeg gir meg nå og kommer tilbake til dette senere, takk for hjelpen
<RoyK> hjd: http://askubuntu.com/questions/766883/there-is-no-public-key-available-for-the-following-key-ids-1397bc53640db551 - kanskje?
<litago> mulig jeg er udugelig på å google. men hvordan fjerner man div hilight i irssi? :P
<Malinux> hva siter /help hilight ?
<Mathsterk> litago: du er helt udugelig på google :p
<litago> /dehilight var det :P
<litago> ja jeg tror jeg googler litt feil :P
<litago> thx
<litago> gn #ubuntu-no
<litago> :))
#ubuntu-no 2017-09-26
<Toffe> Heisann, fått meg server i hus nå og har lagt inn ubuntu
<Toffe> Men når jeg logger på sftp og overfører en fil så krasjer den hele tiden
<Toffe> får inn 30-40m av 5g før den lukker connection
<Toffe> og så får jeg ikke pinget eller ssh til den, noen tips om hvordan je g kan feilsøke?
<RoyK> Toffe: sjekk dmesg på serveren
<RoyK> hvis det tryner såpass hardt, kan det være en driverfeil eller maskinvarefeil - oftest sistnevnte
<RoyK> Toffe: har du konsoll (dvs skjerm) på boksen?
<Toffe> RoyK har mulighet til det
<Toffe> kan jeg taile dmseg?
<RoyK> !pastebin
<lubotu3> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<Toffe> får ikke det hit om den krasjer dog..
<Toffe> men kan logge inn og taile dmesg på noen måte?
<RoyK> har du en annen linux-maskin et sted?
<RoyK> på nettet?
<RoyK> linux/unix/noe
<Toffe> ja har den tyske servern
<Toffe> evnt maccen
<RoyK> syslog funker jo over nett
<RoyK> har aldri prøvd macos som syslog-target
<RoyK> men uansett - har du noe som kan lytte på syslog og du setter opp serveren til å logge dit, burde du få greit med info
<Toffe> åh slik ja men om jeg mister nett helt? For får ikke pinget vg.no heller fra servern
<Toffe> virker som hele nettverkskortet tryner
<RoyK> og ikke noe i dmesg på konsollet?
<Toffe> skal prøve
<RoyK> (konsollen heter det vel egentlig, aner ikke hvorfor vi bruker "konsoll" med intetkjønn når det har vært hankjønn hele tida)
<Toffe> men tror jeg må reinstallere
<RoyK> tviler på at det vil hjelpe
<RoyK> prøv igjen og så sjekker du loggene
<Toffe> i df-h er "/dev/mapper/duckburg--vg-root" som "/"
<Toffe> så tror jeg har fucket opp filsystemet :P
<Toffe> men skal prøve å finne utav denne buggen først ja :)
<RoyK> eh - vg-en er jo ikke et filsystem
<RoyK> fullt mulig at du har bæsja på vifta for alt jeg veit
<Toffe> RoyK: http://link.jepb.no/mjor
<RoyK> Toffe: sjekk lvs
<RoyK> det er nok bare en lv på vg-en du nevnte
<Toffe> http://link.jepb.no/mjXN
<RoyK> det var sinnsavkt så stor rot du hadde der, da…
<RoyK> men dmesg, da?
<RoyK> om et filsystem havarerer, tar det som regel ikke ned ip-stakken
<Toffe> http://link.jepb.no/mimw
<RoyK> får du kontakt med boksen over nett nå?
<Toffe> dette er via ssh, har ikke starta filoverføring, får ikke opp noe på hdmi kablen
<Toffe> får bare opp .. nouveau DRM dcc responded but no edid
<RoyK> de meldingene er jo fra <30s fra oppstart
<Toffe> får opp dmesg jo ;P
<Toffe> da kan jeg prøve å overføre filen :)
<RoyK> sørg for å ha konsoll på den først
<RoyK> sånn at du har en sjans til å få ut noe data
<Toffe> hadde det istad skjønner ikke hvorfor jeg kun har dmesg via hdmi kablen
<RoyK> og kjører du dmesg -T, får du med litt mer vettuge tidsstempel
<RoyK> ta en omstart med hdmi-kabelen inni - se om du får opp grub og hva som skjer etter det
<RoyK> evt bare prøv å nappe ut kabelen og sett den inn igjen
<RoyK> funker heller dårlig å feilsøke en maskin som ramler av nett via nett
<RoyK> i Gamle Dager, sånn omtrent for 250 år siden, hadde vi seriellkonsoll til sånt
<Toffe> haha
<Toffe> nei gikk rett i dmesg logging på hdmien, prøver på det andre skjermkortet .. dødt
<RoyK> det funker fremdeles, men tviler litt på at du har serieport og/eller nullmodemkabel
<RoyK> ny omstart med hdmi i det andre skjermkortet
<Toffe> den er helt død, strange.. får grub bootloader i starten da
<Toffe> men har jo dmesg så kan prøve filoverføring og se om den sier no
<RoyK> har du skjermkort onboard?
<Toffe> har ikke prosessor med gpu
<Toffe> så det funker ikke
<Toffe> men nå overfører den fila da..
<Toffe> nei der stoppa den
<RoyK> hm… og dette er ubuntu server?
<Toffe> AMD-Vi Event logged (IO_PAGE_FAULT) Device=1e:00.0
<RoyK> eller har du grafisk her også?
<Toffe> er ubuntu server ja
<RoyK> versjon
<Toffe> 16.04 lts
<RoyK> er ikke helt sikker på hva jeg skal foreslå her - men igjen - jeg har ikke brukt ubuntu på servere på ganske lenge - det blir debian, siden den er laga mer for å være krampekonservativ og at ting bare skal virke
<RoyK> men du kan jo prøve me en debian stretch - er jo til og med mer oppdatert enn 16.04
<Toffe> får prøve reinstall
<RoyK> prøv debian, da
<Toffe> liker ubuntu ;P
<RoyK> er jo samma greia
<Toffe> men.. debian har apt-get ?
<RoyK> ubuntu er jo basert på debian
<Toffe> version anbeffaler du?
<RoyK> debian *laga* apt
<RoyK> stretch
<RoyK> dvs 9.1
<RoyK> dvs den siste
<RoyK> ubuntu er mer tilrettelagt for desktop-greier
<RoyK> debian er den mer konservative, for både desktop og server
<RoyK> jeg har et lass med servere på debian
<RoyK> …men jeg bruker fremdeles ubuntu på desktop når jeg skal ha noe linux-basert
<Toffe> laster ned netinst 9.1 nå :)
<RoyK> burde funke fint
<RoyK> tar kort tid å installere også
<RoyK> det er en minimal installasjon, så det kan godt hende du vil savne noe, men det er jo bare å installere seinere
<RoyK> hva slags lagring skal du ha på serveren?
<Toffe> tenkte ? jeg har 2x 500gb jeg skulle ha i raid men funka ikke under installasjonen
<RoyK> har du dedikert rotdisk eller skal disse være både for data og rota?
<Toffe> tok bare auto jeg
<Toffe> men ska lvære begge ja
<RoyK> ikke bruk auto
<RoyK> foreslår at når du starter debian-installeren, så gå i full manuell først
<Toffe> nå fikk jeg  feilmelding
<RoyK> lag et lite speil til boot først, 1gig
<Toffe> missing firmware non-free
<Toffe> rtl_nic/rtl8168h-2.fw
<RoyK> så resten til et nytt speil, som du bruker til lvm, hvor du legger ei lita rot, 10gig eller noe, litt swap, og litt home, 10gig, kanskje. du kan uvide enkelt seinere
<RoyK> trådløst inn på serveren?
<Toffe> nope
<Toffe> kun 1gb port. laster ned fila jeg og legger på minnepenn :)
<RoyK> evt kan du prøve dvd-bildet av debian for å bruke det til installasjonen - der ligger det nok klart
<Toffe> funka å laste ned fw ;)
<Toffe> ipv4 detect nå så da starter den vel download
<Toffe> nå er jeg på diskpart
<Toffe> noen tips til hvordan jeg kan sette opp raid1?
<RoyK> ja
<RoyK> manuell partisjonering
<RoyK> lag to partisjoner per disk, én på 1GB, én på resten
<RoyK> så går du ut derfra og velger å konfe opp raid og legger et raid-1 på hver av dem
<RoyK> så går du ut derfra legger et ext4 på 1GB-raidet, monteres på /boot
<RoyK> så konfer du opp lvm, og legger til de to store partisjonene som pv-er for lvm
<RoyK> i ei ny volumgruppe med et fint navn
<RoyK> så lager du en lv for henholdsvis root, swap og home som monteres på /, (none) og /home
<RoyK> lag disse på 10gig eller noe - utvidelse seiere er enkelt
<RoyK> swap kanskje noe mindre, avhengig av mengde minne og hva du tror den kommer til å få av minnetrykk
<RoyK> …og det burdet vare dét
<RoyK> s/burdet vare/burde være/
<RoyK> ist das klar? ;)
<Toffe> damn :P
<Toffe> prøver å slette diskene scsi11 sier den er i bruk av lvm
<Toffe> men slettet alle i LVM
<Toffe> Der
<RoyK> ta en omstart eller i verste fall en dd if=/dev/zero of=/dev/sdXX bs=1M count=10 på begge og så en ny omstart
<Toffe> men nå spør den "this machines firmware has starte the installer in uefi but it looks like there might be.. blah blah "Force uefi installation"?
<Toffe> yes or no
<RoyK> aner ikke
<RoyK> men skader nok ikke
<RoyK> i verste fall vil du slite med at grub ikke klare å boote skiten, men det finnes jo verktøy for sånt også
<RoyK> men kjør på - du kan fikse opp grub seinere i tilfelle ting ikke virker
<Toffe> jepp
<Toffe> slettet begge diskene og la opp raid1 nå på scsi11 og scsi12
<Toffe> da  har jeg jo bare 1 disk å partisjonere :
<RoyK> eh?
<RoyK> "hardware" raid? eller hardware raid eller hva?
<RoyK> "raid"-kontrollere på de fleste rimelige hovedkort kalles "fake-raid"
<RoyK> et er både bedre og raskere å bruke programvare
<Toffe> Er software :)
<RoyK> anbefaler uansett en partisjon for boot
<RoyK> veit ikke om det er nødvendig lenger, men skader ikke å sette av en gig til /boot
<RoyK> kan sikkert gjøre grub litt gladere også
<RoyK> så, som nevnt over, en lite 1GB-partisjon og en stor en per disk, /boot på det første speilet, lvm på resten og så lage filsystemer på lv-ene
<RoyK> (og swap)
<Toffe> RoyK: sorry litt treg, spiller litt samtidig :P http://link.jepb.no/mk6s
<RoyK> hm - nei
<RoyK> Toffe: dropp spillet litt ;)
<RoyK> Toffe: ikke legg rota rett på en partisjon - bruk lvm til alt annet enn /boot
<RoyK> så som sagt - én partisjon per disk til et raid1 for /boot, og én partisjon per disk for resten, til et annet raid1 for lvm
<RoyK> så snekrer du lv-er der som du kan slenge filsystemer på
<RoyK> og som sagt, begyn med lite, 10gig-ish for root og home, så kan du utvide seinere
<RoyK> det gjør det enklere når du en dag skal migrere til større lagring
<Toffe> hmm
<RoyK> og det gir ikke målbar overhead
<RoyK> det gjør bare ting enklere
<Toffe> hums, jeg er veldig ny på lvm aldri hørt om før :P
<Toffe> men /boot er ok nå
<Toffe> men sletter raiden for /
<RoyK> lvm er linux' logical volume manager
<RoyK> så i stedet for å dille med 90-talls-partisjoner, bruker man logiske volumer som kan utvides uten noe pes
<RoyK> så lag en diger partisjon for resten, velg at den skal brukes til mdraid
<RoyK> sett opp raid1
<RoyK> så går du tilbake og velger konfe opp logical volume manager
<RoyK> da får du sikkert opp muligheten for å lage ei ny volumgruppe og kan legge den på md1 på 450gig eller så
<Toffe> men da hadde jeg det riktig på bildet?
<Toffe> (droppa spillet) :P
<Toffe> må bare hive lvm på raid1?
<RoyK> mhm
 * RoyK lodder litt dilleting på si
<Toffe> prosjekt på g?
<RoyK> bare en dillegreie til broder'n - noen 3w-LEDs som skal brukes inni noen kunstige hodeskaller sånn at det lyser fint ut av soklene
<Toffe> halloween :D
<RoyK> gips reflekterer lys veldig godt, så å gjemme bort en 3x1W RGB-LED inni vil gjøre at det vil se ut som at alt lyser
<RoyK> han er rollespillnerd ut av øra
<RoyK> så det passer fint :)
<Toffe> nice nice :D
<Toffe> må jeg ha swap ? :P
<Toffe> nå har jeg jo /boot og /  men når jeg skal lagre sier de n "No efi partition"
<RoyK> jeg slutta vel med rollespill da jeg var 18 eller noe - han har passert 40 - men kan ikke la være å støtte ham på det han liker :)
<RoyK> ja, sleng til etpar gig med swap
<RoyK> linux linux swap
<RoyK> linux liker swap
<RoyK> mener jeg
<Toffe> raid?
<Toffe> må vel nesten det så den bruker begge diskene
<RoyK> nå har du vel to raid?
<Toffe> ja
<RoyK> et lite til boot og et stort til lvm
<Toffe> - /boot og /
<RoyK> nei
<RoyK> feil
<Toffe> elelr "lvm" :P
<RoyK> du skal ha ett til boot
<RoyK> og ett til lvm
<RoyK> så legger du filsystemene inni lvm
<RoyK> burde nesten lage en workshop på bitraf på "hvordan forstå datalagring på linux"
<Toffe> er jo helt fucka ;P
<RoyK> neida
<RoyK> det er enkelt
<RoyK> du har flere lag
<RoyK> du har disker i bunn, så har du kanskje raid på toppen av det, som lager nye, logsike enheter
<RoyK> og så legger du gjerne lvm oppå det igjen for å abstrahere ting litt
<RoyK> ei volumgruppe oppå et raid
<RoyK> og så lager du logiske volumer der, gjerne små, og så utvider det som trenger mer plass etter hvert
<RoyK> filsystemene på toppen ligger på hver sin lv, dvs hvert sitt logiske volum
<RoyK> det er ikke verre
<RoyK> hadde jeg tegna det på ei tavle, hadde det vært forståelig i løpet av sekunder
<Toffe> så har .. disk -> partisjon -> raid -> lvm -> "falske partisjoner"
<RoyK> en lv er en "falsk partisjon", kanskje, ja
<RoyK> men latterlig mye mer fleksibel enn en fysisk en
<RoyK> ofte bruker du ikke partisjoner mellom disk og raid heller
<RoyK> dvs hvis du bruker hele disker til raidet
<RoyK> det funker ikke til ting du skal boote fra, da, så det foreslo jeg ikke
<Toffe> ja er det jeg trodde jeg skulle serru
<Toffe> aah
<Toffe> nei for nå har jeg md0 /boot (1gb)
<Toffe> og md1 *ikke i bruk* 499gb
<RoyK> det burde finke
<Toffe> Holder på å opprette lvm på md1
<RoyK> ja, og hvis du nå velger å konfe opp lvm, legge ei volumgruppe på md1, legge en lv der som heter root, en som heter swap, home osv
<RoyK> bare ikke overdriv
<RoyK> 10gig for home og root holder nok
<RoyK> og etpar gig for swap
<RoyK> du kan utvide seinere uten nedetid
<Toffe> 10gb for home? brukeren skal jo ha mer :P
<Toffe> alle vm skal jo ligge på "kvm" brukern
<Toffe> men kanskje lage en egen /vm ?
<RoyK> god idé
<RoyK> dvs eget filsystem som monteres på /var/lib/libvirt/images
<RoyK> så slipper du å konfe om ting
<Toffe> jeg bare bbruker virt-manager og velger å lagre dem på /home/kvm/vms nå
<Toffe> men kan jeg gjøre slik så er jo det sniky :P
<RoyK> lettere å bare montere filsystemet der jeg sa
<Toffe> men da er det ikke /vm da må jeg /var/lib/libvirt/images
<Toffe> oki :)
<RoyK> jeg har bare dilla med linux sia 1994 eller så, men *noe* har jeg lært på veien ;)
<Toffe> på lv name må jeg skrive /root/ ?
<Toffe> eller kun "root"
<RoyK> root er fint
<RoyK> ikke bruk / i lv-navn
<RoyK> og husk at du alltid kan utvide en lv og et filsystem
<RoyK> har du ext4, kan du også redusere, men det er mer kløn
<Toffe> så trenger ikke lage fullt nå?
<RoyK> så det er bedre å gi nok, men ikke for mye
<RoyK> neida
<RoyK> det er enkelt å utvide seinere
<Toffe> ah .. gjorde feil og ga VMS 448 mb :P
<RoyK> ok, slett den og lag ny
<RoyK> sett den til "nok"
<RoyK> eller litt mindre
<RoyK> så får du litt erfaring i å utvide
<RoyK> det tar under et minutt å gjøre det
<Toffe> mhm
<RoyK> lvextende /dev/blah/blah -L +10G ; resize2fs /dev/blah/blah
<RoyK> lvextend /dev/blah/blah -L +10G ; resize2fs /dev/blah/blah
<Toffe> 16g ram, swap? :P
<RoyK> sånn omtrnet
<Toffe> 32gb?
<RoyK> 4 gig holder nok
<RoyK> blir det behov for mer, ser du det underveis
<Toffe> da har jeg home, root, swap, vms
<RoyK> kan slenge inn serveren din i https://zabbix.karlsbakk.net/, så får du litt oversikt over hva som skjer der
<RoyK> ok, hvor store?
<Toffe> 10gb på root og home, 4på swap og 100gb på vms
<RoyK> ok - sikkert fint
<RoyK> ext4 på filsystemene?
<Toffe> skal gå tilbake og lage filsystemene og mount point nå
<Toffe> ext4 på alle regner jeg med
<RoyK> hvis du mistenker at et filsystem skal bli stort, som i flere terabyte, bruk xfs
<RoyK> ellers funker ext4 fett
<RoyK> fsck av ext4 på et ørten-terabyte-filsystem er ikke spesielt gøy
<Toffe> trenger jeg ikke noe på "/" ?
<RoyK> rota skal jo på /
<RoyK> ikke på /root
<Toffe> ja men .. tenkte alt annet som langer på "/"
<RoyK> som langer på?
<Toffe> lander*
<Toffe> programmer og slik
<Toffe> apt-get
<Toffe> - /etc
<RoyK> det blir liggende på rota, der det hører hjemme
<Toffe> åh når du skrev root tenkte jeg root home dir
<RoyK>  /etc, /usr etc
<Toffe> som /root/
<RoyK> nei, jeg mente root som i /
<Toffe> 2sec screenshotter
<Toffe> RoyK: http://link.jepb.no/mj1z
<Toffe> dont shoot me, trying :P
<Toffe> når jeg prøver å lagre får jeg "No EFI partition was found. Go back and resume partitioning"
<Toffe> må vel ha 500mb for UEFI boot seksjonen
<RoyK> skyter ingen - prøver bare å hjelpe :)
<Toffe> og .. nå har jeg 0 igjen. må slette lvm da og lage en på 500 sammen med /boot/
<Toffe> eller kanskje jeg kan legge den uefi boot partisjonen inn på lvm? blir kanskje dumt :P
<RoyK> men prøv å lagre her og starte uten uefi
<RoyK> kan jo hende det hjeler
<RoyK> helper
<Toffe> trenger vel uefi om jeg skal ha pci passtrough
<Toffe> for å skrive custom firmware til booten for å stubbe pci
<Toffe> ?
<RoyK> fullt mulig
<RoyK> da må du kanskje reorge litt der
<Toffe> damn :P
<RoyK> hvor mye trenger du til uefi?
<Toffe> 500mb
<Toffe> mountes på /boot/efi
<RoyK> hm - ok - 500 meg kan funke for boot, men det går fort fullt
<RoyK> så anbefaler å bare skrote å begynne på nytt
<RoyK> men når du jo gjort det en gang allerede
<RoyK> så går jo raskere
<Toffe> j  sant .. brb 3 timer :P
<RoyK> hihi
<Toffe> bruker pi tastatus.. går jo så greit :P
<RoyK> menneh
<RoyK> vent litt
<Toffe> md0 til 1,5gb og /boot til 1gb og /boot/efi til 0,5gb
<RoyK> efi bør nok være på en partisjon og ikke på lvm - tviler *bittelitt* på at efi støtter lvm
<Toffe> ja nei sletter alt og lager md0 på 2gb.. kan kaste vell så mye ;P
<RoyK> efi skal jo være FAT også
<Toffe> er egen "esp"
<RoyK> nei, lag boot på 1gig og egen EFI-partisjon på en halv gig
<RoyK> har aldri satt opp sånt før egentlig
<Toffe> men lager kun en 1,5gb partisjon? og partisjonerer raiden i 2 ?
<Toffe> altså md0 blir da /boot og /boot/efi
<Toffe> åh nei gikk ikke må ha md0, md1 og md2 da :P
<RoyK> altså… angående EFI er jeg usikker - tviler på at UEFI klarer å tolke md
<RoyK> så kanskje høre på #linux-raid
<RoyK> sikkert noen kloke hoder der som veit mer om forholdet UEFI/md
<RoyK> spurte der, jeg
<RoyK> ja, ser ut til at Efi må være på en egen partisjon, stokke dum greie, så der er det nok bedre å bare replikere ting med rsync eller noe
<Toffe> http://link.jepb.no/mjua
<Toffe> der har jeg esp som egen nå md1
<Toffe> md2 er nå lvm med alt riktig tror jeg :)
<Toffe> Nå funka det å gå videre :D
<Toffe> installing base system.. tok bare noen timer ;P
<RoyK> hm - la du EFI på en dedikert partisjon utafor raidet?
<Toffe> egen raid for efi
<RoyK> trur ikke det funker
<RoyK> menmen - vi får se
<Toffe> men .. har jo 2 disker
<Toffe> så må jo nesten ha den i raid
<Toffe> skal jo kunne bare hotswappe om en disk krasjer
<RoyK> hvis det støttes, ja
<Toffe> The correct way is to install your /boot and / and other filesystems on software RAID, and to duplicate the FAT32 partition in sda1 onto sdb1, then create another EFI firmware boot menu entry pointing to the backup partition.
<Toffe> ser ut som jeg må starte på nytt. igjen
<RoyK> men den biten er vel mer opp til UEFI enn linux
<RoyK> hehe
<RoyK> det positive oppi alt dette, er at du lærer noe :)
<Toffe> hmm.. men !!
<Toffe> jeg kan jo bare fjerne raidet
<Toffe> med en live cd
<Toffe> og gjøre begge partisjonene om til efi
<RoyK> ja, eller bare gjøre det i installeren
<RoyK> ikke noe problem
<Toffe> men .. da får jeg et hull i systemet.. siden nå ligger raidet på md1 .. og md0 er boot og md2 er lvm.
<Toffe> så jeg får da "md0" og "md2" ..
<Toffe> det kommer til å irritere meg :P
<RoyK> det er bare navn
<RoyK> kan fikses seinere
<Toffe> kan jeg bytte md2 til md1?
<RoyK> men kanskje starte på nytt
<Toffe> ja tror jeg gjøredet..
<RoyK> så slipper du pes med masse fstab og grub-skit
<Toffe> rebooooot
<RoyK> nå har du jo gjort det etpar ganger allerede
<Toffe> tror jeg tar uefi disken først da
<RoyK> så det som tok en liten time første gang, tar kanskje fem minutter nå
<Toffe> som den første på hardisken
<Toffe> hehe :D
<Toffe> hadde håpet å få det opp før natta så jeg kunne fjernstyre litt i lunchen
<Toffe> Kryptering er det kult?
<Toffe> på lvmet ?
<RoyK> og så måtte inn med passord for å få starta maskina? ;)
<Toffe> kanskje ikke så gøy :P
<RoyK> krypto er fint, men ubrukelig hvis noen bryter seg inn i maskina online, noe som som regel er tilfellet
<Toffe> RoyK: http://link.jepb.no/mjkW
<Toffe> esp som #1 på disken 499
<Toffe> bootable
<Toffe> som du sikkert skjønner er hele greia themet etter andeby, "duckburg" er servern, moneybin er da lvm, hver VM har egent navn fra karakterer som passer til hva servern gjør..
<Toffe> Gyro Gearloose - testserver  :P  - Gladstone Gander - Webserver (flaks den aldri går ned) :P
<Toffe> har ikke turt å navngi noen av de Donald enda.. kommer til å knuse systemet :P
<RoyK> sec
<RoyK> bare litt sånn trehåndslodding mede to hender
<RoyK> ESP er det EFI-greia?
<RoyK> har faktisk ikke satt opp EFI-greier manuelt før
<RoyK> "moneybin" - hva skal du gjøre med denne? mining? ;)
<Toffe> haha neida ;P
<Toffe> men utvikler en del så tjener penger :P
<RoyK> oki :)
<Toffe> så kjekt å ha lokal webserver istede for tysk :P
<Toffe> 79% håper dette funka ;P
<RoyK> men forresten - du henger vel på bitraf? jeg kobler ikke nicket ditt mot et navn/ansikt
<Toffe> Nei jeg bor i Aust-Agder
<Toffe> Men har skrevet på faace på bitraf (Thorleif Jacobsen)
<RoyK> ok
<RoyK> den er god
<Toffe> men skal innom en gang ;) driver jo med alt jeg digger der.
<Toffe> Jensa hjalp meg en hel skog med 3d printern en stund :) Aldri hatt problemer siden. (Ultimaker Original)
<RoyK> hm - var ikke skandix fra rundtomkring der?
<RoyK> jeg har også en egen webserver, den står faktisk på bitaf og funker litt til overvåking av ting og tang der med zabbix, samt t den diller som en webserver og litt sånt
<Toffe> nice zabbix er for?
<RoyK> hønngammal pc som thomas (nå daglig leder på bitraf) fikk av meg for endel år siden, som jeg fikk tilbake da han heller kjøpte seg et lite NAS
<Toffe> xD
<RoyK> https://zabbix.karlsbakk.net/ <-- bruker guest null passor
<RoyK> ord
<RoyK> så kan du se litt
<RoyK> bruker det på jobb til overvåking av noen hundre maskiner (eller kommer til å gjøre det når vi har fått rulla ut alt - nå bare rundt 50)
<Toffe> nice nice :D
<RoyK> litt bratt lærekurve, men funker fint når man forstår hvordan ting henger sammen
<RoyK> USIT (it-avdelinga til UiO) kasta ut Nagios til fordel for Zabbix for et års tid siden - Uninett er på vei, men der går ting treigt
<RoyK> UiT har vel også fasa inn zabbix, trur jeg
<Toffe> Nagios.. jøss eneste plassen jeg har hørt det før er på canal digital der jeg jobber. Når det er støyfeil på coax nettet får jeg beskjed om at det er "Nagios alarm" og jeg må ut å fixe :P
<RoyK> jeg har jobba med nagios/icinga i drøyt 10 år ;)
<RoyK> så ja, jeg kjenner til spaghettikoden der ganske godt
<Toffe> hehe
<RoyK> icinga er reinere, det er en fork, men det er fremdeles altfor mye ræl igjen
<RoyK> så vi valgte zabbix
<RoyK> det er en smule russisk, dvs, litausk, men det er ikke alltid like enkelt å sette seg inn i logikken der - men etter hvert sitter det
<Toffe> nagios open source?
<RoyK> icinga er en OSS-fork av nagios
<RoyK> zabbix er noe helt nnet
<RoyK> annet
<RoyK> du kan jo bare prøve sjøl i en vm
<Toffe> må først få dette beistet opp
<Toffe> nå bootet den i grub 5 sec så inn i debian..
<Toffe> nå skjer det ting ;P
<RoyK> masse rariteter der som burde vært bedre, men igjen, det finnes ikke noe bedre overvåkingssystem i OSS så langt eter hva jeg kan forstå
<Toffe> en ting jeg merker er at når jeg hadde ubntu inne så startet vifta full guffe i ny og ne
<Toffe> under hele installasjonen til debian har den vært stille
<RoyK> ubuntu har mye rart
<Toffe> og nå begynner den igjen som ubuntu starter full guffe
<RoyK> jeg bruker ikke ubuntu på servere lenger
<Toffe> og der gikk hdmi over til dmesg
<Toffe> fikk opp login skjermen noen sekunder
<Toffe> kernel panic
<Toffe> wtf :P
<RoyK> dvds, jeg har én server på ubuntu, zimbra-serveren min, siden den er laga for det
<RoyK> ok - hva slags panic? ta bilde
<Toffe> RoyK http://link.jepb.no/mk3m
<RoyK> enten en dårlig driver eller dårlig maskinvare
<Toffe> spjutt nytt alt sammen håper ikke det er det :P
<RoyK> fikk ikke med alt, da
<RoyK> kan du konfe opp netconsole?
<Toffe> how .. :P
<RoyK> google it :P
<Toffe> half way there ;D
<RoyK> du setter det opp i grub - logge til en annen server
<RoyK> (eller pc eller pi eller hva faen, noe som kan lytte på en port)
<Toffe> nå er jeg i ssh da
<Toffe> ligger resten i en logg muligens?
<RoyK> dmesg -T
<RoyK> er en god start
<RoyK> dvs - den kom opp?
<RoyK> først panic og nå "ok"?
<Toffe> mhm
<Toffe> pastebinner dmesg -t
<Toffe> https://pastebin.com/XJaY6655
<RoyK> -T ikke -t
<Toffe> jupp :)
<RoyK> ikke noe rart der
<RoyK> sett opp netconsole og prøv en kopiering etter omstart - sørg for at du ser konsollmeldinger på netconsoleklienten først
<RoyK> dvs etter omstart - før kopiering
<RoyK> gjetter at det er noe rart med nettverksdriveren eller noe
<RoyK> forresten - hvilken kjerne bruker du nå?
<Toffe> Der
<Toffe> vifta stoppa så kernel
<RoyK> uname -r
<Toffe> faen..
<Toffe> skulle til å sette opp netlog :P
<RoyK> ikke noe på skjermen?
<Toffe> samme som istad
<RoyK> ny panikk?
<Toffe> ja
<RoyK> gjetter at det enten er en driverfeil som kan ha blitt løst i ei nyere kjerne, eller at det er en rar maskinvarefeil
<RoyK> sannsynligvis førstnevnte
<Toffe> får ny ip hver gang og
<RoyK> det ligger nyere kjerner i debian-backports hvis du kan få maskina til å overleve så lenge at du får installert en ny en (evt kan du laste ned via minnepinne)
<RoyK> v4 eller v6?
<RoyK> ny v4-adresse kommer nok av en fillete dhcp-server med ikke-eksisterende lease-tid
<RoyK> ny v6-adresse er vanlig
<RoyK> slaac privacy extensions osv
<Toffe> fean fant ingen guider for netconsole debian 9
<RoyK> det er samma for alt av linux
<RoyK> samma som for 20 år siden
<Toffe>  ja den ene jeg fant ba meg s krive noe i en fil
<Toffe> men filen eksisterte ikke så regnet med det var noe tull da?
<RoyK> du skal bare legge til et kjerneparameter
<RoyK> du kn gjøre det i oppstarten i grub
<RoyK> legg til i kjernelinja
<RoyK> netconsole=[src-port]@[src-ip]/[<dev>],[tgt-port]@<tgt-ip>/[tgt-macaddr]
<RoyK> og bytt ut til noe som passer
<RoyK> du må/bør ha med target macaddr, siden det ofte er før arp starter
<RoyK> men igjen, hvis du ikke vil bruke kvelden på å lese panic-rapporter, kan det hende det er lettere å installere ei nyere kjerne, som sikkert kommer med nyere drivere osv
<RoyK> det kan i hvert fall være verdt et forsøk
<RoyK> debian-backports har rimelig nye kjerner
<Toffe> er det upgrade?
<Toffe> 4.9.0-3-amd64
<RoyK> 4.11 og 4.12 ligger visst i backports
<Toffe> merkelige greier dette
<RoyK> sleng til backports i apt og legg inn ny kjerne
<RoyK> jeg multistasker litt mellom å lodde smågreier og glippe med øya, så det spørs om det er lalletid for meg snart
<RoyK> Toffe: og for ordens skyld, fikk svar på #linux-raid nå - ja - det må være en partisjon og ikke noe på et raidsett
<RoyK> men du kan jo ta opp den tråden sjøl
<RoyK> 00:48 <          Sketch > RoyK: right.  it needs to be a partition, not something else.
<RoyK> 00:48 <          Sketch > because EFI has to know how to read it
<RoyK> 00:48 <          Sketch > also why it needs to be VFAT on PCs and HFS+ on macs.
<Toffe> https://my.cl.ly/mac?token=0K2u050J2C3X3k29&redirect_to=http://link.jepb.no/mjVM
<Toffe> feil link
<RoyK> prøv #debian eller noe - men først - mentest86
<Toffe> http://link.jepb.no/mjW3
<RoyK> kjør en grundig test av minnet der
<RoyK> kan godt være det er så enkelt at det er fillete minne
<Toffe> regner ikke med memtest er på grub?
<RoyK> det tar deg 20sek  laste ned og litt lengre å slenge på en minnepinne http://www.memtest.org/
<RoyK> (eller 2min på isdn)
<Toffe> haha
<Toffe> goodtimes
<RoyK> (sier han som var dritstolt av å få ISDN i 1997 fordiatte da gikk ting så fort!!!!!)
<Toffe> Muligens noe galt når pcen restarter seg når den prøver å boote memtest
<Toffe> den starter å getting information e.t.c så getting memory controller data og så rebootern
<Toffe> fjerna en ram brikke så kom jeg på memtest hvertfall
<RoyK> da er det nok noe rart det, skal du se
<RoyK> de panikkgreiene du har posta så langt, har ikke hatt spesielt mye til felles
<RoyK> ikke har det skjedd med mye stress heller
<Toffe> nei og memtest rebootet pcen når den prøvde "Getting memory controller data" hver gang helt til jeg fjernet en brikke
<RoyK> panic betyr én av to ting: maskinvarefeil eller driverfeil
<Toffe> Jeg puttet dem i slot 2 og 4, er vel riktig det?
<Toffe> 15 år siden jeg bygde pc snart :P
<RoyK> aner ikke - det varierer fra hovedkort til hovedkort hvordan bankene er plassert
<RoyK> en liten rtfm og du vil se hvordan
<Toffe> ja ser slik ut
<Toffe> Prøver med 2 brikker igjen nå, memtest , reboot med en gang., prøvde kun den ene jeg satt inn, funket heller ikke
<Toffe> Satt inn den som funket istad og prøver nå
<Toffe> ... funker ikke.. faen da =/
<RoyK> prøv med ei brikke om gangen
<RoyK> i forskjellige spor
<RoyK> ofte kan det være så enekelt at enten ei brikke eller et spor har skitt i/på seg
<RoyK> så litt isopropanol og en pensel, gjerne av hamp, kan hjelpe
<RoyK> ellers er det hovedkortet eller minnebrikka som er FUBAR
#ubuntu-no 2017-09-27
<Toffe> virka som kernel update funket
<Toffe> updated til den som stod 12 på :P
<RoyK> hva sa memtest?
<Toffe> lot den gå i circa 10 minutter
<Toffe> ingen problemer
<Toffe> faen ass
<Toffe> jeg skulle sove kl 12..
<Toffe> :P
<RoyK> er jo bare åtte timer igjen
<RoyK> men tok du kjerneoppdatering?
<RoyK> fra backports?
<Toffe> RoyK: Ja gjorde det, usikker på om det var kjerneoppdateringen eller om det var realtek driver installasjonen som gjorde det.
<Toffe> Prøvde å bytte ram med hovedpcen fikk panic da og.
<Toffe> SÃ¥ installerte jeg non-free realtek driver for nettverkskortet siden den klaget hele tiden med noen errors. Samt kjerneoppdatering til den siste versionen i backport.
<Mathias> Toffe: sjekk manualen til kortet
<Mathias> random oppscroll, igjen
 * Mathias er flink med det :P
<Mathias> men når det kommer til brikkeplassering varierer det en del fra kort til kort
<Toffe> Mathias ja fant utav det så tok 4 brikker og plottet inn men enten kernel eller realtek drivern stoppet panikken
<Toffe> nå sjauer jeg med å få pcie passtrough til pcen,
<Toffe> vm maskinen. har fått kortet passet igjennom men nvidia har jo lagt inn at den dreper drivern om den ser at det blir kjørt på VM
<Mathias> de er vel "lure", tror de forhindrer revers ingeniørarbeid (som det heter på penspråket)
<Toffe> veldig lure.. idioter :P
<Toffe> blir ikke nvidia kort på meg fremover
<Mathias> glhf med amd-kort
<Mathias> enklere å bare sette en panelovn inn i maskinen
<Toffe> Bedre en et kort hvor de med vilje skrur av driveren om den kjøres virtuellt.
<Toffe> ingen grunn til det.
<RoyK> Toffe: det er ofte greit å prøve én ting om gangen, så kan du kanskje konkludere hvor feilen er ;)
<Toffe> ja ;P
<Toffe> kan muligens degradere meg til gammel kernel igjen? ;P
<Toffe> Eller er backports helt ok?
<RoyK> er jo bare å starte i gammel kjerne
<RoyK> ligger jo i grub
<RoyK> med mindre du har fjerna de gamle
<RoyK> ls /boot/
<Toffe> initrd.img-4.12.0-0.bpo.1-amd64  vmlinuz-4.9.0-3-amd64
<Toffe> initrd.img-4.9.0-3-amd64
<Toffe> ser ut som den ligger der ja :)
<Toffe> sååh, er en bug ser du som gjør at jeg må modifisere en kjerne for å enable ACS
<Toffe> da er det jo ikke noe problem om jeg kuker det til de gamle ligger jo der :D
<RoyK> evt kan du jo drite i det hvis alt funker nå - spørs vel bare hvor interessert du er i finne hvor feilen egentlig var
<RoyK> var det en dårlig driver i gamlekjerna, er det jo greit å rapportere det
<Toffe> mhm kan jo prøve å boote den i gamle igjen en gang og prøve det en stund nå har jeg jo realtek drivern inne så funker det da er det jo den ;P
<Toffe> og er kun 4.9 som er guide på hvordan jeg aktiverer ACS :P ingen guide på 4.12 som jeg fant
<RoyK> ACS?
<Toffe> RoyK er for noe iommu
<Toffe> aner ikke helt, men iommu gruppene, skjermkortet mitt er i iommu gruppe 10
<Toffe> og alt annet på hovedkortet er i samme gruppe. skal jeg pcie passtrough det kortet må jeg enable acs
<Toffe> https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/PCI_passthrough_via_OVMF#Bypassing_the_IOMMU_groups_.28ACS_override_patch.29
<RoyK> hm - trudde du dreiv med en server, jeg
<RoyK> Toffe: du sa det var en server, ikke sant?
<Toffe> Jepp :)
<Toffe> Men tenkte om jeg får PCIe Passtrough siden jeg har et gforce 750 ti kort liggende kan jeg jo koble opp en skjerm og tastatur og mus og en VM med windows 10 og steam
<RoyK> skjønner
<RoyK> men den patchen funker sikkert på nyere kjerner også
<RoyK> du kan jo i hvert fall prøve
<RoyK> så ikke ut som store greiene
<RoyK> mulig det blir en og annen konflikt, men det fikser du nok enkelt
<Toffe> ja prøvde litt i natt men skjønnte ikke bæret så prøvde jeg idag i lunchen (satt opp ssh eksternt) men ble ikke klokere så tror det blir en pause :P
<Toffe> Litt hardcore å gå rett fra å installere kvm til å lage custom kjerner :P
<RoyK> prøvde du med debians kjernekilde eller den fra kernel.org?
<Toffe> prøvde med den i source mappen på pcen
<RoyK> tja - er ikke så vanskelig :D
<Toffe> lett for deg å si :P
<RoyK> det er jo bare to små patcher
<Toffe> Hehe får se på det, må først finne utav hvordan jeg kan bypasse nvidias kvm sjekk
<Toffe> "windows har stoppet denne enheten fordi den har problemer. kode 43!
<Toffe> infamous code 43
<RoyK> ikke rule 34, da ;) https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Rule_34_(Internet_meme)
<Toffe> haha :D
<Toffe> den var ny ;D
<RoyK> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Rule_34_(novel) <-- den boka er SYK SYK SYK
<RoyK> men sånn går det jo gjerne når charles stross tar i noe
<Toffe> nei nå må jeg gi opp og stikke å spille litt. .satt til 5 i går og opp kl 7
<Toffe> ser bare ssh, vm, emu q kernel panic ram error .. bah :P
<RoyK> eh?
